# Saluti e baci

## IgaRyu

Dopo aver letto con attenzione il log di cui al topic [OT] Un esempio di come non ci si dovrebbe comportare...

e dopo aver realizzato che al solito per tappare la bocca si locka un 3d faccio due considerazioni e poi mi levo dai coglioni definitivamente.

Gentoo ERA una bella comunita... ERA non e' un errore e' una scelta ben precisa di un tempo verblale.

Come avevo annunciato tempo fa anche qui vi siete adeguati al sistema delle baronie.

Io illuso avevo sperato che essedo una comunità nuova le cose sviluppassero in maniera diversa. Ma ahime' come avevo predeto a Stefano quando ho abbandonato gentoo-italia.org da bravi pecoroni vi siete adeguati all'andazzo solito. Risultato ? Abbiamo i soliti 4 gatti che si credono Dio in terra... non sanno dire altro che 'leggi quel manuale' oppure 'cerca sul forum' 

Per non paralre del comprtamento da cazzoni che tenete  su azzurra.

Al di dello specifico caso dei 3d in riferimento sono capitao diverse volte in anonimato sul canale con la (ben prevista) sensazione che o sei ben incastonato nella tua posizone di subalterno ai grandi capi, o non ti si caga nessuno.. io mi domado e dico .. ma siete nati tutti cosi spocchiosi o lo  siete diventati per adeguarvi all'andazzo italiano delle comunuta informatiche in genere su argomenti tecnici ? 

Manca l'umilta ... Gente come shev  capace solo di bakkettare  e dire vatti a legere quel cazzo di manuale (e che se ne vanta pure in forum chiedendo conferma del suo giusto comportarsi agli altri). Cosi preso dal suo grande progetto da non accorgersi di come lo vedono i comuni mortali: uno spocchioso .... e come lui tanti altri sia chiaro .. parlo di shev perche e il primo che mi e venuto in mente e se dovessi fare la lista sarebbe lunga.

Che dirvi .. mi avete skifato ... mollo tutto mi tengo la mia gentoo e chi ha bisogno sa dove e come rintracciarmi ... 

Un joe stufo di vedere quanto bambini certi adulti possano essere, e che si vergogna per il certi vostri comportamenti... 

Addio 

Joe

PS 

Vediamo quando ci metono a lockarlo sto 3d  :Smile: 

Adieux

----------

## IgaRyu

Ahh cortesemente visto che io son un comune mortale e no posso DELETATEMI dalla lista utenti grazie

Joe

----------

## zUgLiO

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Manca l'umilta ... Gente come shev  capace solo di bakkettare  e dire vatti a legere quel cazzo di manuale (e che se ne vanta pure in forum chiedendo conferma del suo giusto comportarsi agli altri). Cosi preso dal suo grande progetto da non accorgersi di come lo vedono i comuni mortali: uno spocchioso .... e come lui tanti altri sia chiaro .. parlo di shev perche e il primo che mi e venuto in mente e se dovessi fare la lista sarebbe lunga.
> 
> 

 

Stai esagerando, shev si sta facendo in 4 per questo forum, e tanti come lui..non si possono aprire 400 topic identici! Questo forum è un pozzo di informazioni..

Spesso anche io non condivido alcune scelte dei moderatori,la maggior parte dei miei messaggi sono polemici   :Crying or Very sad:  , ma non mi sento di criticarli in un modo così duro come stai facendo tu..non è facile gestire un forum cosi numeroso,bisogna pur mettere dei paletti da qualche parte..

P.S

Ho trovato tuttavia ODIOSA la chiusura del topic [OT] Un esempio di come non ci si dovrebbe comportare... bastava invitare le persone ad abbassare i toni e a moderare il linguaggio,come ha fatto shev..

----------

## cerri

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Dopo aver letto con attenzione il log di cui al topic [OT] Un esempio di come non ci si dovrebbe comportare...
> 
> e dopo aver realizzato che al solito per tappare la bocca si locka un 3d faccio due considerazioni e poi mi levo dai coglioni definitivamente.

 

Sinceramente mi dispiace leggere un topic come questo.

Il blocco del topic è dovuto alla mancanza di rispetto verso gli altri, non certo a chissà quale strampalato motivo. Come dissi tempo fa, il rispetto per gli altri deve essere condizione sine-qua-non per vivere in una comunità, e nessuno si deve sentire preso in giro da qualcuno "che ne sa un pò di più".

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Gentoo ERA una bella comunita... ERA non e' un errore e' una scelta ben precisa di un tempo verblale.
> 
> Come avevo annunciato tempo fa anche qui vi siete adeguati al sistema delle baronie.
> 
> Io illuso avevo sperato che essedo una comunità nuova le cose sviluppassero in maniera diversa. Ma ahime' come avevo predeto a Stefano quando ho abbandonato gentoo-italia.org da bravi pecoroni vi siete adeguati all'andazzo solito. Risultato ? Abbiamo i soliti 4 gatti che si credono Dio in terra... non sanno dire altro che 'leggi quel manuale' oppure 'cerca sul forum' 

 

Anche qui mi sento in dovere di dare qualche spiegazione.

Le risposte, che ho dato anche io, del tipo "leggi questo" o "leggi quello" sono derivate dal fatto che per imparare linux vanno utilizzati dei metodi che, in ambiente windows, non esistono: gli HOWTO o i manuali. Per non parlare del comando man, che non credo proprio possa essere paragonato all'help di Windows. Molti utenti non sono abituati a farlo.

Per la ricerca sul forum, sinceramente, mi sembra doveroso: non è tollerabile, ma per tutti non certo per me o per il signor X, vedere sempre e sempre le stesse domande. E' noioso per tutti leggere "come impostare la rotellina del mouse" 15 volte di fila. Il forum deve essere utilizzato come una risorsa dove imparare, non dove spremere.

Nessuno dice hackerati il kernel e fatti il driver: viene solo detto, usa la ricerca. Non ci vedo nulla di male.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Per non paralre del comprtamento da cazzoni che tenete  su azzurra.
> 
> Al di dello specifico caso dei 3d in riferimento sono capitao diverse volte in anonimato sul canale con la (ben prevista) sensazione che o sei ben incastonato nella tua posizone di subalterno ai grandi capi, o non ti si caga nessuno.. io mi domado e dico .. ma siete nati tutti cosi spocchiosi o lo  siete diventati per adeguarvi all'andazzo italiano delle comunuta informatiche in genere su argomenti tecnici ? 

 

Qui non mi trovi d'accordo, almeno per quello che mi riguarda (nota: dopo aver visto quello che succede nel canale, sinceramente, mi sono ripromesso di andare a dare un'occhiata perchè, anche se sempre presente, sono quasi sempre away): è vero che noto solo quando vengo nominato in quanto xchat me lo segnala, ma anche ieri ho cercato, per quanto possibile, rispondere a un paio di utenti che chiedevano un parere e un aiuto. Personalmente, sono, tranne la sera, connesso dall'ufficio, e quindi in genere lavoro: ergo, faccio il possibile.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Manca l'umilta ... Gente come shev  capace solo di bakkettare  e dire vatti a legere quel cazzo di manuale (e che se ne vanta pure in forum chiedendo conferma del suo giusto comportarsi agli altri). Cosi preso dal suo grande progetto da non accorgersi di come lo vedono i comuni mortali: uno spocchioso .... e come lui tanti altri sia chiaro .. parlo di shev perche e il primo che mi e venuto in mente e se dovessi fare la lista sarebbe lunga.

 

Se fai caso, però, il topic bloccato è un topic dove la gente "faceva la spocchiosa"...

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Che dirvi .. mi avete skifato ... mollo tutto mi tengo la mia gentoo e chi ha bisogno sa dove e come rintracciarmi ... 
> 
> Un joe stufo di vedere quanto bambini certi adulti possano essere, e che si vergogna per il certi vostri comportamenti... 

 

Non posso che essere dispiaciuto.

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Addio 
> 
> Joe
> 
> PS 
> ...

 

Non credo che sia necessario bloccare topic come questi.

La mia policy di lock è decisamente differente.

Arrivederci.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> P.S
> 
> Ho trovato tuttavia ODIOSA la chiusura del topic [OT] Un esempio di come non ci si dovrebbe comportare... bastava invitare le persone ad abbassare i toni e a moderare il linguaggio,come ha fatto shev..

 

Più che comprensibile, ma è veramente brutto che si discuta in un post dove si inizia con la presa in giro di un utente.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Più che comprensibile, ma è veramente brutto che si discuta in un post dove si inizia con la presa in giro di un utente.

 

Si stava solo scherzando sul fatto che un tizio ha lanciato un comando a casaccio..

Anche nell'altro topic stiamo scherzando sulle varie cavolate fatte..probabilmente anche il tizio ci riderà sopra,del resto il danno lo ha fatto da solo..

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Manca l'umilta ... Gente come shev  capace solo di bakkettare  e dire vatti a legere quel cazzo di manuale (e che se ne vanta pure in forum chiedendo conferma del suo giusto comportarsi agli altri)

 

Mi spiace che il mio comportamento sia interpretato in questo modo, chi mi ha conosciuto di persona credo possa esserti fatto l'idea di che tipo di persona sono, non certo come la stai descrivendo tu in questo topic.

Negli ultimi mesi ho forse limitato il mio "operato" sul forum facendo il moderatore, lasciando spesso ad altri la risoluzione di molti topic. Ma non l'ho certo fatto per fare lo spocchioso, bacchettare gratuitamente o che altro. Semplicemente ho meno tempo, quindi essendomi preso un impegno sto cercando di rispettarlo come meglio credo, soprattutto alla luce dei molti nuovo utenti competenti e disponibili che si fanno in quattro per aiutare chi ha bisogno e quindi anche se cerco di risolvere qualche problema in meno non casca certo il mondo. 

I miei interventi erano esclusivamente finalizzati a mantenere un certo ordine nel forum, evitando il proliferare di topic identici, OT selvaggi e tutti quei comportamenti che fanno di molti forum che ho visto dei luoghi difficilmente frequentabili, odiosi oltre che rendere vana l'utilità del forum stesso rendendo impossibili le ricerche.

Mi sono concentrato forse di più sul Gechi e il lavoro di traduzione della doc, ma non credevo che tutto questo potesse essere interpretato come dici.

Davvero, mi dispiace perchè non sono così. Soprattutto non ho mai offeso o insultato nessuno, ne ho mai invitato nessuno a leggersi i manuali nel modo volgare da te indicato: ho sempre cercato di farlo nel modo più amichevole possibile. Senza contare che spesso ho chiarito in pvt con gli interessati, ho cercato di aiutarli cmq in pvt e così via.

Ah, di approvazioni non ricordo di averne mai chieste, ho le mie idee e ne sono convinto. Forse hai frainteso spiegazioni con "vanti", preso semplici battute per seriose affermazioni. Non so. 

 *Quote:*   

> Cosi preso dal suo grande progetto da non accorgersi di come lo vedono i comuni mortali: uno spocchioso

 

Il progetto non è il "mio", è della comunità. Che poi ci debba essere qualcuno che cerca di coordinare il lavoro, spingendo perchè si faccia qualcosa o tenendo vivo l'interesse non credo sia una cosa "spocchiosa" o arrogante, bensì normale. Sinceramente mi sembra che qualche risultato lo stiamo ottenendo, visto che un GDay a Venezia l'abbiamo organizzato e fatto, saremo a webbit con cinque o sei talk. E nessuno mi risulta si sia lamentato o abbia espresso perplessità. Non so, ti da fastidio che stiamo facendo qualcosa di concreto?

Sorvolo sui vari commenti sarcastici che hai fatto, non mi sento di certo superiore a nessuno, anzi... sono consapevole di avere moltissimo da imparare, non ho mai sostenuto il contrario.

Piuttosto chiedo scusa a tutti coloro che possono essersi sentiti offesi o infastiditi dal mio comportamento, ripeto, non era assolutamente una cosa voluta o cercata, non era per fare lo spocchioso, sentirsi superiore o che altro. Semplicemente ci vuole IMHO qualcuno che ogni tanto "bacchetti", faccia notare che oltre a chiedere si può cercare, si può collaborare etc.

Ad oggi ho cercato di dare il mio contributo alla comunità nei limiti delle mie possibilità, solo questo. Se ho peccato di qualcosa non era per cattiveria o per tutte le altre accuse di IgaRyu, ma per la volontà di sentirmi utile, di fare qualcosa di concreto per Gentoo.

Di certo se ho colpe vedrò di fare un esame di coscienza e cercare di rimediare.

 *Quote:*   

> Addio

 

Che dire, addio...

 *Quote:*   

> Vediamo quando ci metono a lockarlo sto 3d 

 

Indicami un topic bloccato in modo immotivato, visto che alludi. Non abbiamo mai bloccato o censurato nessuno in modo ingiusto, abbiamo sempre lasciato esprimere la propria opinione a tutti, condivisibile o meno. Che poi a volte si debba essere un po' più duri in certe condizioni fa parte della normalità delle cose, se non lo capisci da solo mi dispiace per te. 

Da parte mia potete dire la vostra, perchè non dovrebbe essere così? Anche perchè sono curioso di sapere se le tue parole appartengono solo a te, frutto di non so quale frustrazione o sentimento, se sono una manifestazione spontanea dovuta a tuoi problemi o tue idee o se davvero altri la pensano così. Perchè credimi, il tuo topic mi ha sorpreso non poco, sei il primo che sento lamentarsi o essere così tragico nel giudicare la comunità.

/me perplesso e sorpreso

EDIT: ovviamente se avete qualche critica da farmi, rimprovero o che altro siete i benvenuti, preferisco chi dice le cose in faccia che alle spalle. Anche perchè è da questi confronti che si trae spesso materiale per migliorarsi e crescere. Per ora rigrazio IgaRyu, se altri vogliono contribuire  :Wink: 

----------

## Vide

Guarda, io non ti conosco, sono dentro da poco a Gentoo e a questo forum ma bazzico NG, forum e "comunità virtuali" sia in ambito tecnico che in ambito più generalistico da svariati anni. Ebbene, ti posso dire che quello che dici per le comunità Linux è in genere vero, ma a mio avviso non lo è assolutamente per questa comunità. Davvero, sono sicnero. Certo, dei "RTFM" sono insiti per forza di cose, anche perchè certe volte viene fatta una domanda che 2 thread più in là era appena già stata chiaramente fatta e a cui si era perfino data risposta ma, ripeto, avviene in maniera molto minore che in altri posti.

Poi non so cos'altro ci sia dietro e non mi interessa nemmeno. 

Solo i miei 2¢

----------

## IgaRyu

 *Quote:*   

> Perchè credimi, il tuo topic mi ha sorpreso non poco, sei il primo che sento lamentarsi o essere così tragico nel giudicare la comunità. 

 

Bhe io non giudico la comunità: accuso senza mezzi termini te ed altri  4 sacenti di sto forum ( e del canale .... che poi siete gli stesi bene o male) Siceramente no so se altra gente se n'e' semplicemtne andata dal forun (come e gia successo) o altri avranno modo o volonta di dire qui quello che hanno detto a me in pvt in irc ... di sicuro non e' una cosa che mi interessa piu' di tanto .... ciò che avevo da dire l'ho detto ... se poi gli altri  che con me si sono  lamentati di questo andazzo, per chieto vivere non voglionio intervenire, lo reputo solo un problema loro: se sono diposti a farsi trattare in certo modo dal pirmo pinco pallino che arriva qui dentro, ripeto, è un probelma loro non mio ....

E con questo ho defiitivamente chiuso le trasissioni qui ....

----------

## mcvash

?????  :Shocked: 

A me pare che la cosa piu' bella di gentoo sia la comunita'....

Certo da un punto di vista e' bello se ti spiegano passo passo quello che si chiede, ma ho visto (questo grazie proprio alla comunita' gentoo) che non e' utile come leggersi un manuale. 

gentoo su azzurra.org, mi pare che sia il paradiso dell' irc, almeno io non ho mai trovato problemi di nessun genere, ma solo soluzioni e discussioni che mi hanno incuriosito.

Anzi colgo l'occasione per ringrazziare i moderatori, che perdono tempo dietro il forum, per non farlo diventare invivibile; che ne sarebbe se tutti scrivessero quello che vogliono, senza quelle poche e semplici regole che lo sorreggono?

Poi, sinceramente mi piace la gente come bsolar, che se hai dei problemi ti suggerisce il programma da utilizzare, di leggerti il man, e magari ti piazza sempre prontamente dei link utili, poi se proprio non capisci ti aiuta, insieme a tutto il canale.

Poi non mi pare di aver visto mai persone che si sentono superiori (almeno dall' atteggiamento, non posso entrare nella loro testa)

ciao e grazie

p.s. Mi sa' che questo 3d sara' parecchio lungo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Bhe io non giudico la comunità: accuso senza mezzi termini te ed altri  4 sacenti di sto forum ( e del canale .... che poi siete gli stesi bene o male)

 

Io sui canali irc di gentoo non ho mai messo piede, eccezion fatta per una sola volta in cui dovevo incontrare lu_zero. Cmq mi piacerebbe che oltre ad accusare e criticare, come sei libero di fare ovviamente, argomentassi un po' queste tue affermazioni, riportando qualche esempio concreto, qualche brano che possa aiutarmi nell'esame di coscienza, che mi faccia capire quali sono gli atteggiamenti che possono essere fraintesi, che vengono mal interpretati stravolgendo il senso di quello che vorrei comunicare.

Come te tutti gli altri che dici di aver sentito in pvt: se avete qualcosa da dirmi fatelo tranquillamente, non mi offendo di certo! Da parte mia amici come prima, le critiche (costruttive) ripeto sono un mezzo per crescere, quindi le accetto sempre di buon grado. Vi chiedo però se potete di argomentare il più possibile, in modo da facilitare il "debug"  :Razz: 

----------

## sorchino

Quoto tutto quello detto da mcvash.

Sia forum che canale sono la miglior comunità Linux che io abbia trovato, sia dal punto di vista della preparazione visto che mi sembra un gruppo con alcuni ottimi "guru" e vari "giovani" di Linux ma con voglia di imparare.

Forse abbiamo un concetto ben diverso di saccenza. 

E vorrei ricordare che questa comunità NON E' UN HELP DESK e come dicevano altri in un topic qui nel forum, che al momento non ricordo "meglio uno che ti insegna a pescare di uno che ti da il pesce bello e pronto".

Se per te uno che insegna ad usare linux, magari anche dicendo leggiti quel manuale, guarda questo link, cerca nel forum, ecc.. è un saccente, beh, ti consiglio di riguardarti il significato della parola SACCENTE sul caro Zingarelli.

Comunque sia, se qualcuno pretende di usare Gentoo e si sente offeso se gli viene consigliato un link che l'utente in questione non ha voglia di guardarsi per pigrizia, mi dispiace ma non mi sembra una persona ADATTA (non indegna come ho letto qua da qualcuno) ad usare Linux, Gentoo in particolare.

Passo e chiudo.

----------

## akiross

Per me e' un pezzo importante che se ne va... spero di poter manterere i contatti.

Anche se io mi schiero dalla parte degli altri... la comunita' (almeno quella italiana) di gentoo mi sembra la migliore con cui ho avuto accheffare (non molte a dire la verita'), anzi mi e' sembrato che nessuno (almeno sul forum) fosse cosi' spocchioso, anzi, mi ci trovo bene con tutti, quelli che conosco almeno.

L'unica cosa che posso dire e' che mi spiace che Joe la pensi cosi', perche' d'altronde faccio anche io parte della comunita', anche se non approvo completamente le sue idee perche' qui ci sto bene.

E per la politica RTFM, a volte credo sia necessaria. Io sono il primo che va a chiedere prima di cercare il manuale e guardare le documentazioni ufficiali, ma a volte mi accorgo che non si deve spaccare troppo i maroni.

Detto questo, detto tutto.

Ciao IgaRyu

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da parte mia potete dire la vostra, perchè non dovrebbe essere così? Anche perchè sono curioso di sapere se le tue parole appartengono solo a te, frutto di non so quale frustrazione o sentimento, se sono una manifestazione spontanea dovuta a tuoi problemi o tue idee o se davvero altri la pensano così. Perchè credimi, il tuo topic mi ha sorpreso non poco, sei il primo che sento lamentarsi o essere così tragico nel giudicare la comunità.
> 
> 

 

Posso semplicementi dirti che non è il primo ne l'unico che si lamenta della comunità, ne ho sentiti parecchi via icq. Ovviamente non ne dirò i nomi se vogliono lamentarsi devono farlo loro... Il comportamento da "baroni" che lamenta Igaryu l'ho notato parecchie volte, non ho seguito cmq il thread bloccato per poter esprimere un giudizio a riguardo.

Inutile dire che il forum sia molto utile, si trovano parecchie informazioni a chi abbia la voglia di cercarle, personalmente lurko molto spesso il forum inglese e poco quello italiano, quindi non sò com'è la situazione attuale. Semplicemente a volte alcuni utenti passano il link di una discussione, in cui a loro avviso la presa di posizione del mod è stata eccessiva (non ho dubbi che sarebbe meglio dirlo qui e non a me   :Wink: )

Sono sinceramente dispiaciuto dell'abbandono di joe della comunità, e che già da tempo abbia abbandonato gentoo-italia, per gli stessi motivi che ha postato in questo messaggio. E' una persona estremamente valida...

Non è mia intenzione accusare nessuno ne tantomeno scatenare flame, volevo solo far notare che joe non è l'unico che si lamenta del comportamento dei mod sul forum italiano, è semplicemente l'unico che ha avuto le palle di farlo notare.

P.S. per favore niente flame...

----------

## emix

Anch'io mi schiero a favore della comunità. Non ho mai avuto nessun problema con gli iscritti, anche se non sono mai entrato su irc. Tra l'altro non credo che cerri abbia fatto male a chiudere quel post che oltre ad essere OT non portava da nessuna parte.

Per quanto riguarda Shev la reputo una persona educata e sempre disponibile ad aiutare gli altri, anche se ultimamente fa più il moderatore che l'helper (non so come tradurlo). Inoltre c'è da dire che negli ultimi 6 mesi la comunità è cresciuta parecchio e non è cosa semplice amministrarla.

IMHO

----------

## silian87

Sono anche io a favore di questa comunita'. L'anno scorso, a novembre, sono arrivato qui', e non ho mai trovato un gruppo piu' aperto e cordiale di questo. Posso fare solo una domanda? Perche' in chat su freenode.net nel canale #gentoo-it c'e' sempre cerri e ryo (sempre!) ma non mi salutano mai? Siete via dal computer? E se si perche' state in chat da soli?

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Semplicemente a volte alcuni utenti passano il link di una discussione, in cui a loro avviso la presa di posizione del mod è stata eccessiva (non ho dubbi che sarebbe meglio dirlo qui e non a me  )

 

Ecco, questo è parte di quello che intendevo, dando qualche dettaglio si può discutere in modo costruttivo. Nessuno ha fatto la scuola da moderatore, quindi è normale che possa sbagliare, fare scelte non condivisibili o apparire eccessivo. Ma contrariamente a quanto qualcuno può pensare, essere moderatore non è un privilegio, un onore, ma semplicemente un onere in più che qualche utente si assume, tutto qui. Non è un'investitura, un essere eletti a superuomini infallibili e onniscenti. Quindi se non siete d'accordo con le azioni dei moderatori, ditelo apertamente e senza problemi, abbiamo da guadagnarci tutti: i moderatori perchè possono correggere certe scelte e adempiere meglio il loro ruolo, gli utenti perchè non devono subire scelte sbagliate dei moderatori. Fedeliallalinea per esempio mi contatta a volte per farmi notare alcune cose o chiedere "interventi", non credo di averlo mai insultato o respinto per questo, anzi.

Senza contare che se un moderatore non piace alla comunità per vari motivi, basta dirlo e almeno per quanto mi riguarda lascio tranquillamente il posto a qualcuno migliore di me, che problemi ci sono? Da parte mia nessuno, accetto tutto con serenità (e chi ha avuto modo di sapere alcune cose della mia vita privata di questi ultimi mesi potrebbe confermare tranquillamente).

 *Quote:*   

> volevo solo far notare che joe non è l'unico che si lamenta del comportamento dei mod sul forum italiano, è semplicemente l'unico che ha avuto le palle di farlo notare.

 

Speriamo allora che anche altri prendano esempio da joe e partecipino alla discussione, sarebbe un vantaggio per tutti.

 *Quote:*   

> per favore niente flame...

 

Mai fatto flame in vita mia, mai visto flame in questo forum, speriamo di confermare la tradizione positiva  :Wink: 

 *emi wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda Shev la reputo una persona educata e sempre disponibile ad aiutare gli altri, anche se ultimamente fa più il moderatore che l'helper (non so come tradurlo). 

 

Grazie per l'osservazione,vedrò di farne tesoro. Come già accennato precedentemente, avendo meno tempo rispetto a qualche mese fa ho fatto la scelta di occuparmi più della moderazione che degli aiuti, visto che tanto ad aiutare ci pensano già diversi altri gechi. Ho sbagliato a quanto pare, vedrò di invertire le posizioni e pensare più ad aiutare che a moderare, basta saperlo  :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

io continuo a ripeterlo su tutti i forum: la cosa migliore di gentoo non sono le ottimizzazioni, ma la comunità di gentoo

riunita sotto forum aperti e dinamici

se debian aveva un forum organizzato così cavolo che la lasciavo

era tutta riunita sotto mailing list e c'era da diventare scemi per risolvere un problema

qua si fà una ricerca e ci si mette magari anche due minuti

una cosa mi ha colpito:

ho notato anch'io che tanta gente dice rtfm, leggi il man (e fanno bene) e mi sono chiesto il perchè

avete notato cosa succede: mi pare già anche solo pochi anni fà per usare debian o slackware c'era da fare un po di trafila, prima mandrake, redhat e poi CI SI POTEVA PERMETTERE di provare debian o slack ecc (stò parlando per persone come me, che fanno un altro lavoro e usano linux per passione)

e quando ci arrivavi magari non eri un mostro ma la shell l'avevi usata, magari poco ma l'avevi usata

ora c'è gente che compra la rivista, legge due istruzioni (fatte benissimo) e si installa gentoo

esperienza shell meno di zero

decomprimere un programma aaargh

spostare un file facciamolo da root

e così via

ed è logico che per qualunque probelma anche ridicolo chiedono

le guide purtroppo sono fatte troppo bene, ci vorrebbero delle avvertenze

e non solo i forum di gentoo è così, tutti ormai sono così

troppi utenti nuovi verso  linux perchè fa figo, moda ecc

spero di non creare flame neanch'io 

rispetto le altre opinioni ma io mi trovo bene sia sul forum italiano sia su quello inglese

anzi, forse bacchettano di più su quello inglese 

p.s. non ho mai chattato in vita mia, volevo imparare a farlo

dopo questo mi è passata la voglia

----------

## Detronizator

Premessa: ho letto solo il post dell'autore del Thread.

Gentoo é una distro stupenda per la sua comunità. Non frequento MAI le chat, e non conosco praticamente NESSUNA delle persone che bazzicano in questo FORUM.

So però che tutte le volte che ci sono state domande più o meno tecniche, nessuno mi ha mai snobbato. Ne deriso.

Lo scherzo del comando é stata proprio... divertente. Non definirei "baronia" un gruppo di amici /conoscenti che, chattando, fanno uno scherzo ad un Newbie che si freggia di essere un esperto utilizzatore di Debian.

Mentire solo per apparire "diversi" non serve, e forse quel Newbie smetterà di definirsi un esperto.

Cmq, il punto é che questa comunità si potrebbe sentire offesa da un discorso così. E penso che, in particolare i moderatori, lavorino davvero con serietà.

E' inevitabile l'entusiasmo per Linux, ormai ne sono certo: tutti gli utilizzatori di questo sistema, più diventano esperto, più si esaltano. Ed é inevitabile trovare tra questi chi controlla "male" questo suo entusiasmo.

Qualcuno ti sembra "scortese" o "poco compenetrante" (non se mi spiego con l'ultima espressione), bhé, ignoralo. Il mondo é bello perché é vario... diceva qualcuno di importante.

Abbé, molti di voi hanno detto le stesse cose che dico ho detto e che voglio dire, quindi... evito ripetizioni inutili.

Credo di essermi spiegato cmq.

Ciao a tutti.

----------

## bld

Io il canale di azzurra lo conosco poco. A dire il vero quelle poche volte che ci sono stato ho visto qualche "ironia" o "insulto indiretto" volare, ma niente di paragonabile a quello che accade in giro. Di solito chatto su undernet, e il canale #gentoo e' il piu gentile di tutti. Infatti spesso vengono utenti non-gentoo proprio perche li trattano bene. Credo che sia una caratteristica della comunita' gentoo (in generale non solo quella italiana) il fatto di essere disponibili. Forse anche per questo tanta gente si confondo e pensa che e' una distribuzione per "newbies". Guardando un sito colorato e gente che aiuta i newbies..

Io mi tengo distante da questa comunita' perche non ho tantissimo tempo, ma credo che sia unica nel suo genere.

Poi il rispetto, una persona se lo conquista mica se lo prende con la forza. Speriamo di non avere altre partenze del genere.

CIao

----------

## cloc3

Questi eccessi dispiacciono, anche a uno come me che è appena arivato.

Vorrei osservare che un giudizio di censura su un topic non particolarmente impegnato può essere ritenuto bachettone, ma non è assolutamente un atto di prepotenza o un eccesso di potere. E' semplicemente la scelta strategica di chi è consapevole della responsabilità insita nel ruolo di moderatore.

Capisco anche che l'essere additati ad esempio negativo per un comportamento leggero ma, probabilmente, non del tutto intenzionale spiaccia a chi lo ha subito. Ma al momento di scegliere l'una o l'altra reazione, bisognerebbe pensare alle conseguenze di ciò che si fa.

Non mi pare, infatti, che un esperienza come quella di questo sito possa debba essere messa in discussione per così poco. Io, in poco più di un mese ho ricevuto aiuti e suggerimenti che non avrei ottenuto altrove nemmeno a pagamento, e tutto ciò ad opera di persone che non conosco.

Colgo quindi l'occasione per esprimere il mio compiacimento agli organizzatori del sito, e già che ci sono per inaugurare la mia nuova firma.

Con il brivido di sentirmi completamente rincretinito...

----------

## cerri

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Non è mia intenzione accusare nessuno ne tantomeno scatenare flame, volevo solo far notare che joe non è l'unico che si lamenta del comportamento dei mod sul forum italiano, è semplicemente l'unico che ha avuto le palle di farlo notare.

 

E questo non può che dispiacermi.

In questo periodo sono stato abbastanza assente dal forum per motivi personali, quindi ho perso un pò di costanza. Tuttavia mi dispiace leggere queste idee: ho sempre aiutato, nel limite del potuto, tutti, sia da chi postava sul forum, sia da chi mi querava negli IM, sia chi mi chiamava in chat. 

Ma la crescente comunità, fatta a volte di piccoli incidenti, richiede delle linee guida che devono essere rispettate nel piacevole coesistenza, non nella forzatura delle leggi.

Come è stato notato in passato, odio la mancanza di rispetto sotto ogni forma:

- sia quando si deride qualcuno;

- sia quando si aspetta la pappa bella e pronta (ma per un motivo ideologico, non per chissà chi: altrimenti non starei qui sul forum).

Tutto qui.

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Perche' in chat su freenode.net nel canale #gentoo-it c'e' sempre cerri e ryo (sempre!) ma non mi salutano mai? Siete via dal computer? E se si perche' state in chat da soli?

 

Per assicurare la mia presenza. Non ho tempo di seguire la chat (al 90% sono al lavoro), ma se qualcuno mi chiama o mi quera cerco sempre di rispondere (xchat per fortuna cambia colore se qualcuno pronuncia il mio nick...).

In chat non posso rispondere in tempo reale, così come su IM (e, chi mi quera di solito, può confermare) perchè sono abbastanza indaffarato in ufficio.

Ecco spiegato il perchè.

----------

## koma

mi spiace per joe l'ho conosciuto su #gentoo.it di ircnet anche se malevolmente mi ha lasciato il chan e io l'ho coltivato in qualche modo questo forum era l'unica cosa che ci legava in un dialogo mis piace joe.. Addio

----------

## Aleksandra

Ok dico anche io la mia. Cercando di non dilungarmi troppo visto che il discorso si sta facendo ampio:

1) Riguardo lo "scherzo" su irc penso che una cosa non debba mai mancare col prossimo: il rispetto!  Anche dall'ultimo uomo/donna sulla faccia della Terra si puo' imparare qualcosa... ma ogni tanto ce ne dimentichiamo...

2)  *stuart wrote:*   

> troppi utenti nuovi verso linux perchè fa figo, moda ecc

 

Ecco  per me questi atteggiamenti sono quelli che qualcuno definisce spocchiosi, ma che problema c'e' se uno spinto dalla curiosita', dal sentirne parlare, dal pinguino che fa tanto carino sulla mug  :Embarassed:   o quant'altro ci prova? E' un'esperienza che ti puo' dare tanto oppure assolutamente nulla, ma, come spesso accade nella vita, vale la pena provare altrimenti saremmo ancora con la clava.... Del resto chi ci dice che lo niubbo di turno non si possa scoprire il creatore di quel fantastico sw che tanto aspettavamo?  :Very Happy: 

3) Questa communita' ( e l'ho detto in tempi non sospetti) a me ha dato molto (cerri docet), credo di aver imparato di piu' leggendo questo forum che durante il mio trascorso con altre distro  :Rolling Eyes:  , tuttavia ribadisco quello che ho detto in un post non molto tempo fa: leggere i manuali, googolare etc etc prima di chiedere qui' e' cosa saggia, ma un pochino di savoir faire nel rispondere a chi ne sa meno e' cosa gradita all'utonto... Con questo non voglio dire che Shev o chi per lui non dovrebbero rispondere hai letto la guida? Ma rtfm e' di per se indisponente come espressione, per cui io personalmente non la gradisco. Cosi' come fare un bel search nel forum e' sacrosanto, anche perche' e' veramente avvilente leggere 2 domande uguali a 5 post di distanza una dall'altra... (vedi la chiusura dei topic che sta capitando spesso questi giorni). Per cui devono valere delle regole... Per me siamo sempre alle solite:  avere atteggiamenti troppo rigidi e di chiusura mentale non porta a nulla di buono..

4) Shev per quello che puo' valere, io ho apprezzato molto la tua disponibilita' a discutere il tuo operato (anche se secondo me sei finito sotto il fuoco di fila un po' per caso  :Embarassed: ). Se ogni tanto ho letto delle risposte di alcuni moderatori che mi hanno fatto storcere il naso (questo e' il massimo che posso dire di aver provato, non si e' mai trasceso, anzi apprezzo che abbiate sempre cercato di ottenere rispetto da tutti) mi e' bastato pensare ok oggi ho il ginocchio che fa contatto col gomito, non sopporto tizio o caio non sopporta me, del resto l'idea di piacere a tutto il mondo e' un po' utopica, ognuno ha il proprio carattere , il proprio stile etc.. e oggi ho mangiato pesante  :Very Happy: 

Concludo col dirti che hai tutta la mia solidarieta',  perche' il compito che hai (che a me e' toccato per altre questioni) e' veramente un onere pur con tutta la passione che uno ci metta a fare le cose..  Per cui forza e coraggio miei prodi che siete in gamba  :Wink: 

5 e ho finito) Su irc ci sono andata pochissime volte per cui non mi sento di esprimermi, mi auguro che lo spirito sia lo stesso che vi anima sul forum..

Un saluto a IgaRyu che ho avuto il piacere di leggere sul forum e la cui decisione oggi mi ha fatto rattristare...

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E questo non può che dispiacermi.
> 
> In questo periodo sono stato abbastanza assente dal forum per motivi personali, quindi ho perso un pò di costanza. Tuttavia mi dispiace leggere queste idee: ho sempre aiutato, nel limite del potuto, tutti, sia da chi postava sul forum, sia da chi mi querava negli IM, sia chi mi chiamava in chat. 
> ...

 

Se ti può consolare tra le persone  di cui parlavo nessuno si è mai lamentato di te. Semmai il contrario.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come è stato notato in passato, odio la mancanza di rispetto sotto ogni forma:
> 
> - sia quando si deride qualcuno;
> ...

 

Anche qui mi trovi perfettamente daccordo, anche se molte volte la dò tranquillamente la pappa pronta alle persone che mi contattano via icq.

Sul fatto che non si debba deridere nessuno perchè è un newbie o per qualunque altro motivo mi trovi assolutamente daccordo, e vi prego di tagliare le gambe a chiunque lo faccia. :Evil or Very Mad: 

A me personalmente i vari rtfm fanno un pò inca**are... Poichè la stessa cosa si può dire in maniera molto più cordiale e ottenere lo stesso risultato. Ci sono molte persone che non hanno grande dimestichezza col web ma che cercano cmq di imparare, e diciamocelo, molte volte alcune guide sono scritte in un linguaggio un pò troppo tecnico, e di difficile comprensione x un newbie.

resto cmq daccordo con gli altri nel dire che fare il mod non è un compito facile

Che ne pensate di una bella faq per il forum italiano?

Almeno avremmo un posto dove raccoglierle tutte e mettendole in sticky sul forum sarebbe più facile per tutti trovare info... Se poi rifanno sempre le stesse domande mi unirò anch'io ai vari RTFM   :Twisted Evil: 

Se volete domani abilito le faq su gentoo-italia, le linkiamo anche su gentoo.it e magari in stycki sul forum che ne pensate? (ovviamente chiunque abbia un'account su gentoo-italia può aggiungerne, almeno si allegerisce il lavoro collaborando...)

----------

## micron

Concordo con quello che hanno detto molti in questo thread: una delle cose più belle di gentoo è la sua comunità!!

Mi sono sempre trovato bene in questo forum, e sono convinto che le scelte dei moderatri siano sempre state giuste ed all'altezza della situazione.

Per quanto riguarda i consigli a leggere i manuali o consultare link penso che non ci sia migliore modo per imparare una cosa che sperimantarla direttamente, trovando la soluzione tramite piccoli aiuti esterni. Altrimenti, avendo sempre la "pappa pronta", si finisce col restare fossilizzati...

W gentoo, ma soprattutto w la sua comunità gentoo

----------

## anborn

Non ho ancora avuto modo di conoscere IgaRyu, ma voglio comunque portare il mio contributo a questo topic:

Per quanto riguarda le accuse e le critiche rivolte a Shev.. beh, per quanto mi riguarda non ho NULLA da criticare: nonostante più volte io l'abbia tampinato per consigli/aiuti in pvt lui non mi ha MAI trattato male, neanche dopo 2 giorni che era stato a letto con la febbre   :Smile: 

Un paio di anni fa sono stato moderatore di un forum (di tutt'altro genere, ma sempre forum era) e vi assicuro che non é affatto una cosa semplice. Richiede tempo, voglia e impegno.. e non sempre da i risultati aspettati. Quindi pregherei che chi voglia criticare l'operato dei moderatori lo faccia esclusivamente in modo costruttivo, altrimenti é inutile.

Anb

PS= Non mi dilungo a parlare di quanto sia bella e viva questa comunità, mi sembra palese.

----------

## Naspe

Sinceramente a me fa girare abbastanza il belino che quando chiedo una cosa mi si dica di leggere il manuale...

Fino li ci arrivo da solo (che sul manuale c'è scrito come si fa).

Il problema è che spesso i manuali, alcune guide, trascurano troppo cose magari banali ma che se uno nn le sa nn capisce una pippa.

Ad esempio. La security guide di Gentoo. Non è una guida. Non spiega il perchè, mostra il come. Io l'ho usata x syslog-ng. Ho copiato e incollato la config di syslog-ng, funziona tutto egrgiamente ma nn ho capito un cazzo. Però ora so come funziona grazie allo studio incrociato di 70000000 pagine di guide, manuali, e aiuti su sto forum. Ma ho avuto il tempo di farlo col syslog-ng che funziava. Poi me lo sono personalizzato. Ma tanto funziava ed ero felice.

Allora perchè non dare subito due dritte per far partire quella cosa che un poveraccio vuole e lasciare le pagine di man x i settaggi di fino e la comprensione totale della cosa?

Cioè raga a me da fastidio sta cosa del " Leggiti il man" ma alla fine mi rodo, me ne frego e ve la meno fino a che qualche anima pia non mi aiuta  :Smile: 

Cerri, che in genere ha il man abastanza facile, oggi, quando gli ho chiesto come si fa a vedere se un ebuild ha o meno certe patch... è andato diretamente lui a guardamici... E' na cazzaa magari ma io lo ho apprezzato molto. Mi ha evitato di perdere tempo inutilmente.

Una domanda... Ma non si puo avere una sottosezione del forum italiano? chesso qualcosa tipo "Problemi a far partire la roba" e "problemi a configurare la roba"? Secondo me sarebbe meglio.

Ah na cosa. La ricerca sul forum non è poi cosi facile eh... Io a volte ho difficolta a trovare dei post che addirittura ho scritto io!!! Infatti i miei Bookmarks non sono altro che una copia del forum ormai  :Smile: 

Bon ho detto la mia. 

Ciao ciao

Edit: Sulla chat IRC di Gentoo ci sono stato. Carina. Piena di gente che nn ti caga manco se gli spari. Ho disinstallato XChat dopo la 2 volta che cercavo aiuto la.

----------

## zUgLiO

Ultima mia  piccola ma importante precisazione (dopo non vi stresso +):

Non è stato uno scherzo! 

Prima di sentenziare leggetevi almeno il log per bene..

L'unica "colpa" casomai è quella di averci riso su dopo..

----------

## Danilo

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Il problema è che spesso i manuali, alcune guide, trascurano troppo cose magari banali ma che se uno nn le sa nn capisce una pippa.

 

Il vero problema e' proprio questo magari hai girato un paio d'ore sui vari forum (o su google) ed invece ti manca solo un esempio.

Qualche giorno fa ho avuto proprio un problema simile. Genkernel non funzionava ed ho chesto al forum di darmi un .config funzionante x compilare il kernel.

Per fortuna che c'e' stato Tuk che mi ha spedito il suo e sono partito da quello... Non avevo mai compilato un kernel ma avevo letto varie volte come farlo ... e non sono alle prime armi con il pinguino.

Devo pur ammettere che tante volte sul forum Shev sembrava che dicesse "Demente: LeggitiQuelCazzoDiManuale  :Evil or Very Mad:  - pss... l'informazione che cerchi la trovi qui  :Wink: "

E questo e' per me un comportamento valido.

----------

## Naspe

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Devo pur ammettere che tante volte sul forum Shev sembrava che dicesse "Demente: LeggitiQuelCazzoDiManuale  - pss... l'informazione che cerchi la trovi qui " 

 

Vero. Ma a volte non è facile capire che la cosa che si cerca la hai davanti al naso.

----------

## gaffiere

Dirò anche io la mia, che non sono certo un dio in terra ne di linux ne della comunità di gentoo, anzi!  :Laughing: 

inutile dirlo: gentoo è un'ottima distro, ma la cosa che la differenzia dalle altre è la comunità.

Ok non è piacevole vedersi rispondere RTFM... ma siamo sicuri di aver cercato per bene?

Questa è una domanda che ognuno di noi dovrebbe porsi prima di postare qualche problema sul forum. IMHO  :Rolling Eyes: 

Altra cosa: prendere in giro un newbie non è cosa da fare, vero. Ma non lo è nemmeno "sputtanare" (passatemi la finezza) uno sboroncello (senza riferimento a post particolar i :Exclamation:  ) pubblicamente. Diavolo stò proliferare di gogne è demenziale. IMHO ripeto e ribadisco

Altra cosa. il comportamento dei moderatori lo trovo giusto (vero è che sono qui da poco  :Smile:   ).

Almeno qui sul forum non mi pare di aver visto topic bloccati senza un giusto motivo o senza un link dove trovare le info richieste...

Oltretutto se ci sono delle regole bisogna pure rispettarle.

se non ci vanno giù, allora perchè ostinarsi a frequentare un certo canale/forum/qualsiasi altra cosa?

mah...

see ya

----------

## cerri

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Se ti può consolare tra le persone  di cui parlavo nessuno si è mai lamentato di te. Semmai il contrario.

 

Beh, sicuramente mi fa piacere a livello personale, tuttavia non può non dispiacermi a livello di comunità.  :Rolling Eyes:  Voglio dire, in questi ultimi giorni la comunità ha subito un duro colpo, è innegabile, specialmente quando si critica l'operato dei coordinatori... 

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Che ne pensate di una bella faq per il forum italiano?
> 
> Almeno avremmo un posto dove raccoglierle tutte e mettendole in sticky sul forum sarebbe più facile per tutti trovare info... Se poi rifanno sempre le stesse domande mi unirò anch'io ai vari RTFM  
> 
> Se volete domani abilito le faq su gentoo-italia, le linkiamo anche su gentoo.it e magari in stycki sul forum che ne pensate? (ovviamente chiunque abbia un'account su gentoo-italia può aggiungerne, almeno si allegerisce il lavoro collaborando...)

 

Se non erro, si era parlato di questo qualche tempo fa, dato che poi il post "Post Utilissimi" suppergiù era nato anche per questo.

Tuttavia l'idea mi sembra buona... ma non esiste già qualcosa di simile? 

Comunque, mi pare un'ottima idea  :Wink: 

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Cerri, che in genere ha il man abastanza facile, oggi, quando gli ho chiesto come si fa a vedere se un ebuild ha o meno certe patch... è andato diretamente lui a guardamici... E' na cazzaa magari ma io lo ho apprezzato molto. Mi ha evitato di perdere tempo inutilmente.

 

Vedi, il discorso è più complesso. Io uso Squid in produzione da anni ormai, ma non ho mai implementato quello che tu avevi chiesto: ciò ha suscitato la mia curiosità e sono andato a spulciare di persona.

Ma sarebbe stato molto differente se mi avessi chiesto "come si fa a installare squid con emerge?" o se 5 post prima avessimo discusso della stessa cosa.

Tra l'altro, riguardo l'ultima affermazione, vorrei precisare che rispondo un po' infastidito solo se la cosa è veramente troppo palese.

 *Naspe wrote:*   

> Una domanda... Ma non si puo avere una sottosezione del forum italiano? chesso qualcosa tipo "Problemi a far partire la roba" e "problemi a configurare la roba"? Secondo me sarebbe meglio.

 

Penso che l'idea di Ibanez-RgX circa la FAQ non sia male.

Concludo: pur con il dispiacere già espresso e dimostrato via PM a Igaryu, devo dire che:

* la comunità mi sembra più salda e compatta di quello che si prospettava. Ben vengano le critiche costruttive, come se ne sono viste in questo post, e le possibili soluzioni.

* la comunità Gentoo NON si ritrova nel chan su Azzurra (il più popolato): questo è decisamente grave, in quanto le critiche e l'aria malsana è respirata da molte persone che, però, si trovano bene sul forum. Come ho già precisato, mi è difficile presidiare il canale in questione, quindi non so quanto potrò dare il mio contributo. Tuttavia, reputo che qualcosa vada fatto. Credo che aprirò un thread apposito.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che l'idea di Ibanez-RgX circa la FAQ non sia male.
> 
> 

 

Aggiunto il motore delle faq sul sito.. Come vi dicevo chiunque può inserire faq nuove , basta avere un'account su gentoo italia. Si potrebbe usare come linee guide che ogni volta che viene trovato un nuovo problema oltre ad aggiugere il tag [risolto] l'interessato ne aggiunge lì la faq. Mettendo il link anche su gentoo.it e mettendolo in sticky sul forum si riuscirebbero a trovare molto + facilmente le informazioni. Che ne pensate?

----------

## theo_

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * la comunità Gentoo NON si ritrova nel chan su Azzurra (il più popolato): questo è decisamente grave, in quanto le critiche e l'aria malsana è respirata da molte persone che, però, si trovano bene sul forum. Come ho già precisato, mi è difficile presidiare il canale in questione, quindi non so quanto potrò dare il mio contributo. Tuttavia, reputo che qualcosa vada fatto. Credo che aprirò un thread apposito.

 

Non voglio entrare nel merito del thread, nè aggiungere nulla a quanto già detto sulla questione, frequento questo forum quando il lavoro me lo permette (ed è una vera miniera di informazioni anche per chi, come me, di linux ha ben più di una infarinatura di base) e per quanto mi riguarda non ho niente di che ridire sulla sua gestione .

Spendo due parole sul canale, e perchè su Azzurra ci sono per buona parte della giornata lavorativa (anche come parte dello staff della rete) e perchè sul canale #gentoo, non appena ne ho l'occasione,  cerco di dare tutto il supporto che posso agli utenti che ne hanno bisogno (e chiedendo io stesso aiuto quando il caso lo richieda).

Francamente io vedo un gran bel canale, con gente che inizia a conoscersi e dove non ci si perde in atteggiamenti "l337 vs. n00b", come capita invece su canali molto più blasonati (e non solo su Azzurra).

Anzi, lo spirito è lo stesso di questo forum, si tenta di aiutare tutti il più possibile, con proprie esperienze e (anche) con rimandi a questo o a quel thread e/o al man del caso.

E' *ovvio* e sacrosanto ricordare però che non si tratta di un help desk (come già fatto notare da [Alexi_Laiho]), ci si aiuta quando si può e come si può... così come è bene ricordare che la ragazzata e lo scherzo idiota possono verificarsi tanto a 15 anni quanto a 30 (per questo eviterei giudizi di massima sulla maturità dei frequentatori di canale e forum).

Resto quindi un pò perplesso francamente nel leggere parole come "presidio" in riferimento al canale (per i motivi che ho già esposto) e nel constatare accuse di "saccenza" nei confronti di chi ci mette impegno a portare avanti questa comunità (visto che ciascuno dedica giustamente il tempo che ha a disposizione).

My 2 cents,

theo.

----------

## cerri

 *theo_ wrote:*   

> Francamente io vedo un gran bel canale, con gente che inizia a conoscersi e dove non ci si perde in atteggiamenti "l337 vs. n00b", come capita invece su canali molto più blasonati (e non solo su Azzurra).
> 
> Anzi, lo spirito è lo stesso di questo forum, si tenta di aiutare tutti il più possibile, con proprie esperienze e (anche) con rimandi a questo o a quel thread e/o al man del caso.

 

Mah, personalmente la vedo non proprio così.

Pochi giorni fa venni querato per dare un parere sul Suspend-To-Disk/Ram. Dissi la mia in maniera frettolosa, è vero, e un utente, non capisco ancora il perchè, mi rispose male e da li in poi incominciò ad ignorarmi... ci rimasi veramente di sale.

Primo perchè non dissi nulla di che (dissi solo che l'acpi non funzionava o qc del genere - ed è vero, sul mio notebook il suspend-to-disk mi ha fatto cragnare il sistema il 50% delle volte, con Windows MAI successo - stesso notebook), secondo perchè un atteggiamento tipo "Non ti parlo più, ecco" me lo sarei aspettato in un asilo, non certo in un canale di linux.

 *theo_ wrote:*   

> Resto quindi un pò perplesso francamente nel leggere parole come "presidio" in riferimento al canale (per i motivi che ho già esposto)

 

Hai ragione, ma purtroppo molte persone si stanno lamentando di quel canale, quindi non mi rimane far altro che "presidiarlo" (non in senso cattivo, ovvio) e vedere quello che effettivamente succede (al momento non ho metri di giudizio).

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Vorrei spezzare una lancia a favore di igaryu visto che la maggior parte di voi sembra non vedere ciò che succede, o semplicemnte sembra ignorarlo...

Sono stato un paio di volte sui chan di gentoo, e devo dirvi che nelle volte in cui ci sono stato la "saccenza" abbondava. Io sinceramente tutte ste persone che aiutano non ne ho viste, anzi ho visto poveracci che facevano domande e nessuno che rispondeva, anzi situazioni come quella del post che è stato locckato erano la norma. Nessuno ha fatto cancellare la directory /var a un newbie quando ci sono stato, ma le derisioni dei newbie dalle persone che avevano fatto "gruppo" erano abbondanti. Può darsi che io ci sia stato in un periodaccio, può darsi non sia sempre così, ma resta il fatto che episodi nel genere non fanno bene alla comunità. 

Dovremmo aiutare le persone che dimostrano curiosità a passare a gentoo o a linux in generale, non deriderle perchè sono dei newbie...

In questa mia critica tengo fuori i moderatori, non li ho mai incontrati nei chan gentoo quindi non posso esprimere un giudizio in merito).

Senza rancore

----------

## theo_

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mah, personalmente la vedo non proprio così.
> 
> Pochi giorni fa venni querato per dare un parere sul Suspend-To-Disk/Ram. Dissi la mia in maniera frettolosa, è vero, e un utente, non capisco ancora il perchè, mi rispose male e da li in poi incominciò ad ignorarmi... ci rimasi veramente di sale.
> ...

 

Converrai tu, come tutti credo, sul fatto che purtroppo molti utenti si aspettano la soluzione a tutti i problemi porta su un piatto d'argento, più o meno dopo 4-5 secondi che han posto la loro domanda.

Questo è evidentemente impossibile, non accade in ambito professionale dove c'è gente pagata per dare assistenza, giocoforza non può accadere in un canale dove l'help viene fornito in modo gratuito e spontaneo.

Sta poi all'intelligenza di ciascuno prendersela o meno per una mancata risposta.

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Hai ragione, ma purtroppo molte persone si stanno lamentando di quel canale, quindi non mi rimane far altro che "presidiarlo" (non in senso cattivo, ovvio) e vedere quello che effettivamente succede (al momento non ho metri di giudizio).

 

Si, credo di essermi espresso male. Non intendevo criticare il termine "presidio" in se e per se, volevo solo porre l'accento sul fatto che non mi pare sia un canale allo sbando, tutto qui.

theo.

----------

## morellik

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   
> 
> Penso che l'idea di Ibanez-RgX circa la FAQ non sia male.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Come sempre in ritardo. Un giorno o l'altro mettero' avanti l'orologio o forse sarebbe meglio il cervello   :Shocked: 

Non conosco nessuno personalmente e non frequento le chat, ma ho sempre stimato Shev a pelle, mi sembra che faccia un buon lavoro, data la complessita' ed il tempo che per tutti e' tiranno.

Tenuto conto che non c'e' solo il forum, c'e' la traduzione delle guide, il gechi group e tante altre attivita' di cui mi pare sia sempre stato in prima linea. E in fin dei conti a favore di chi?

Quanto mai ci avra' guadagnato? E come Shev, Cerri e tutti coloro che fanno i moderatori di questo forum e non solo.

Un grosso abbraccio a tutta la comunita' Gentoo Italia (segue coro da stadio dopo il gol di Tardelli alla finale di Coppa del Mondo   :Surprised:  ).

E un grazie di cuore a tutti quelli che fanno vivere questa comunita' con le loro domande e le loro risposte.

PS. Ibanez-RgX aspetto il link per metterlo su gentoo.it.

CIauz

morellik

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *morellik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. Ibanez-RgX aspetto il link per metterlo su gentoo.it.
> 
> 

 

Eccolo

http://faq.gentoo-italia.org

Ne ho messe poche x il momento  :Sad:  ma penso che per il fine settimana ce ne saranno un bel pò   :Wink:  Mi farebbe piacere se mi dessi una mano a curarle (magari ci sentiamo in pvt o in mail x i dettagli).

Anche un'aiuto dai moderatori mi farebbe piacere, beh cari mod, la mia mail la avete   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

Mi dispiace per la decisione di IgaRyu, dai sui post ho sempre avuto l'impressione che vosse una persona estremamente valida, come riconosciuto da altri in questo 3d. 

Ma quello che più mi dispiace é che queste critiche vengano fuori al momento dell'addio e non nel periodo in cui maturava il malessere. E questo alla fine porta a una perdita per entrambi, lui perde la comunità e la comunità perde lui.

Per questo, a mio parere sarebbe importante (ora, ma anche in futuro quando determinati problemi possono presentarsi) che chi ha delle critiche da fare le faccia senza problemi.

Io credo che i moderatori facciano bene il loro lavoro, ritengo che, alle volte non sia piacevole neanche per loro cazziare qualcuno, ma ci sono i momenti i cui é necessario che abbiano questo comportamento.

E, per concludere, mi auguro che IgaRyu ci ripensi.

----------

## cerri

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Sono stato un paio di volte sui chan di gentoo, e devo dirvi che nelle volte in cui ci sono stato la "saccenza" abbondava. Io sinceramente tutte ste persone che aiutano non ne ho viste, anzi ho visto poveracci che facevano domande e nessuno che rispondeva, anzi situazioni come quella del post che è stato locckato erano la norma. Nessuno ha fatto cancellare la directory /var a un newbie quando ci sono stato, ma le derisioni dei newbie dalle persone che avevano fatto "gruppo" erano abbondanti. Può darsi che io ci sia stato in un periodaccio, può darsi non sia sempre così, ma resta il fatto che episodi nel genere non fanno bene alla comunità. 

 

 :Shocked:  Tristissimo... 

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Dovremmo aiutare le persone che dimostrano curiosità a passare a gentoo o a linux in generale, non deriderle perchè sono dei newbie...

 

D'accordissimo.

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Aggiunto il motore delle faq sul sito.. Come vi dicevo chiunque può inserire faq nuove , basta avere un'account su gentoo italia.

 

Sinceramente credo che un qualcosa di controllato sia preferibile. Magari qualcuno che ha solo questo compito e che si occupa di linkare il tutto non sarebbe male. Altrimenti si rischia di avere N metodi di pensiero e idee su come gestire la cosa.

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Si potrebbe usare come linee guide che ogni volta che viene trovato un nuovo problema oltre ad aggiugere il tag [risolto] l'interessato ne aggiunge lì la faq. Mettendo il link anche su gentoo.it e mettendolo in sticky sul forum si riuscirebbero a trovare molto + facilmente le informazioni. Che ne pensate?

 

Penso che una FAQ sia differente da un RISOLTO. Una FAQ dovrebbe essere quello che dice, ossia "domande comuni": rotellina del mouse, font, Radeon, ecc. Per il risolto, credo che basti la ricerca del forum.

E' ovvio che uno sticky ci sarà  :Wink: 

IMHO, of course.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinceramente credo che un qualcosa di controllato sia preferibile. Magari qualcuno che ha solo questo compito e che si occupa di linkare il tutto non sarebbe male. Altrimenti si rischia di avere N metodi di pensiero e idee su come gestire la cosa.
> 
> 

 

Infatti come detto nel precedente post ci ho ripensato alla gestione da parte di tutti, e mi farebbe piacere che morellik e i mod del gruppo italiano mi aiutassero nella stesura delle faq. Se siete daccordo contattatemi in privato e discutiamo sul da farsi.

----------

## alexerre

Incipit: non me ne vogliate ma non ho letto tutto il 3d, però mi sono fatto un'idea.

Per la mia esperienza ho notato che il forum porta a questo genere di discussioni: molto spesso capita che qualcuno sia scontento del lavoro di moderazione. Anche io mi sono scontrato su un altro forum con il gruppo di moderazione per diversi motivi..E ora, quel forum, non lo cago più molto...

Ho incominciato a bazzicare su questo forum un po' di tempo fa, ma mi sono quasi subito sentito a casa: effettivamente siamo persone legate dalla distribuzione gentoo e siamo diventati a poco a poco una comunità. Ed è un ottima comunità, tantè che la pagina del forum italiano è la mia homepage su mozilla  :Wink: 

Per discorsi come questi mi verebbe da dire: ma rigà andiamo a berci una birra insieme e vedrete che passa tutto  :Rolling Eyes:  però magari c'è qualche problema in più che non viene esplicitato perciò mi limito a dire la mia usando un discorso più generale.

Non voglio giudicare nessuno, ne mi sento di farlo - qualcuno disse Only god can judme - ma credo che persone come shev e cerri siamo ottime persone sia dal punto di vista tecnico sia dal punto di vista umano: e per questi motivi mi piacerebbe conoscerli di persona. 

Onestamente quando ho visto le photo che avete pubblicato, mi è sembrato che ci fosse un bel clima - quasi familiare tra alcuni di voi - e un po' mi rammirico di essere arrivato da poco  :Crying or Very sad: 

per quanto riguarda il chan di irc, bhe onestamente non mi sono mai trovato male. Bsolar è sempre pronto a spezzarsi in 4 per aiutare un po' tutti [bsolar RULEZ] però è capitato anche a me di imbbatermi in bontemponi che mi abbiano detto: "dai un bel rm -fr / da root"..Effettivamente io avrei aggiunto "però prima fai man rm" tanto per rimanere in tema di RTFM  :Very Happy: 

Okkei sono prolisso e la pianto  :Very Happy: 

Rimane l'invito per la birra...chiarisce sempre le idee 

 :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## morellik

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   
> 
> PS. Ibanez-RgX aspetto il link per metterlo su gentoo.it.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Volentieri per l'aiuto. Sentiamoci via mail x i dettagli (gentoo-dev@gentoo.it).

Guarda se ti piace l'annuncio. Poi mettero' un link tra la documentazione o gli articoli o le FAQ

per puntare direttamente al sito.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## cerri

Ottimo. Io intanto lo metto sul post sticky.

----------

## shev

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo pur ammettere che tante volte sul forum Shev sembrava che dicesse "Demente: LeggitiQuelCazzoDiManuale  - pss... l'informazione che cerchi la trovi qui "
> 
> E questo e' per me un comportamento valido.

 

Allora, piccole precisazioni: ritengo l'ironia (benevola), la battutina innocente e il senso dell'umorismo componenti fondamentali nei rapporti tra persone. Purtroppo spesso mi capita che certe battute fatte in tutta serenità o senza intenti offensivi vengano travisate e prese per offese o arroganza. I mezzi abbastanza impersonali come chat, forum e mail favoriscono questo malinteso, vista la mancanza fondamentale dell'aspetto visivo, fisico che aiuta a capire che si sta scherzando (lacuna che cerco di colmare facendo un uso smodato di emoticons, ma a quanto pare non basta). 

Purtroppo questo è anche un mio difetto, poichè dopo un po' che bazzico un posto tendo a dimenticare che chi sta dietro il monitor forse non mi conosce così bene, quindi potrebbe travisare certi miei comportamenti prendendomi per quello che non sono. 

Di una cosa però sono certo: non sono mai stato offensivo o volgare, non rientra nel mio carattere. Quindi non fate esempi in cui mi attribuite espressioni "colorite", perchè si rischia di aggiungere malintesi a quelli già esistenti.

Ringrazio cmq chi m'ha ricordato tutto questo, vedrò di trattenermi un po' limitandomi a dare semplicemente risposte, aiuti, dire di leggere il tal manuale o il tal link senza battute o ironia (che facevo per rendere meno "duro" l'invito, ma evidentemente ottenevo l'effetto contrario, per i motivi sopra citati). Vedrò di esplicitare ogni volta i perchè di ciò che scrivo per evitare nel limite del possibile questi maintesi.

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Infatti come detto nel precedente post ci ho ripensato alla gestione da parte di tutti, e mi farebbe piacere che morellik e i mod del gruppo italiano mi aiutassero nella stesura delle faq

 

Domani ci do un'occhiata e ti propongo un po' di faq, molte le ho segnate sul forum quindi dovremmo avere una buona base. Insomma, per me non problem, conta sul mio aiuto. Tra l'altro c'erano Benve ed altri che volevano fare un lavoro simile, non limitato alle sole faq. Magari possiamo sentire anche loro e collaborare.

 *alexerre wrote:*   

> ma credo che persone come shev e cerri siamo ottime persone sia dal punto di vista tecnico sia dal punto di vista umano: e per questi motivi mi piacerebbe conoscerli di persona

 

Bhe, le occasioni non mancano: il pub di Milano o webbit sono i prossimi impegni  :Wink: 

Consiglio a tutti di cercare prima o poi di partecipare a qualche raduno, come giustamente diceva alexerre si risolvono o evitano moltissimi malintesi o problemi. A Venezia per esempio ho potuto avere conferma di quanto di buono pensavo su alcuni gechi e trovare piacevolissime sorprese in coloro che conoscevo meno (doom, MyZelf, lo stesso botta per quel poco che abbiamo parlato. Come loro molti altri, ho citato i primi che mi sono venuti in mente)

p.s.: come anticipato ad anborn, se riesco verrò anch'io a Milano, dipende dagli impegni. Ultimamente sono un po' incasinato

----------

## teknux

nonostante mi sia capitato di *scontrarmi* con Igaryu su questioni politiche (ma esterne all'informatica) qui e su altri forum come quello di slack.z00.it in questo post riceve tutto il mio appoggio su ogni singola riga che ha scritto, non una di meno.

mi sono esiliato da questo forum per oltre due mesi, leggendo di tanto in tanto qualche post qui e là, ho contattato uno o due utenti per dargli una mano visto che qui... sono solo intervenuto nel post ora *locked* sul comportamento in irc per esprimere il mio biasimo...

non sono portato per questa specie di omologazione che regna in questa comunità e di cui Igaryu è riuscito a farne un bel quadretto. aggiungerei altro, ma è prettamente secondario...

concludendo, colgo l'occasione per darvi l'addio (per quel che possa contare) anche da parte mia.

saluti,

teknux

----------

## paman

Non ho letto tutti i post causa tempo limitato, ma credo di aver compreso l'atmosfera. Innanzitutto anche io sono rimasto seccato vedendo il blocco del topic, perchè era impossibile fare critiche costruttive.

La prima cosa che voglio dire è che il comportamento è inaccettabile e ho visto per l'ennesima volta la trasformazione delle persone in dei. è stato anche per questo che ho abbandonato IRC anni fa. ormai non si riesce più a intavolare una discussione con nessuno. L'orda di lamers e vari che ha invaso internet ed in particolare IRC ha causato una chiusura da parte dei grandi vecchi e dei guru, che sono diventati sempre più acidi nei confronti di quelli che non sono dei loro. Se volete essere ascoltati in canali tipo #linux od #oltrelinux su azzurra minimo dovete essere manutentori di qualcosa, se non coders. Un tempo si riusciva a parlare amabilmente con tutti, ora canali "storici" come #italia su ircnet sono ad invito, ergo si sono creati una comunità privata. La boria imperversa un po' su tutti i canali IRC: qualche mese fa su #oltrelinux una persona aveva suggerito di dare il comando DD if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda. Buon per lui che in un momento di bontà aveva messo le maiuscole a dd. ma perchè prendere in giro i novizi? Pensate a quando avete preso la patente e ancora non riuscivate a districarvi nel traffico. Se un pilota con mercedes vi strombazzasse da dietro e vi superasse da destra facendovi schiantare sul guardrail voi cosa direste? :"bè...è colpa mia che so' pirla..."

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno perchè questo non è assolutamente nel mio interesse. Ma se si continua così facciamo veramente una bella pubblicità a Linux. Ed è questo quello che non sopporto nelle varie comunità, il tipico atteggimento "show the code"...

Se si vuole proseguire su questa strada allora si chiude l'iscrizione al forum e si fa fare un iniziazione ai newbie.

La comunità deve essere aperta a tutti, utonti compresi, che sono quelli che hanno più bisogno d'aiuto.

----------

## cerri

E due. Non posso che dispiacermi nel verificare anche l'abbandono di teknux.

paman: spiego il perchè del blocco del topic, forse non sono riuscito ad essere sufficientemente chiaro. Un post dove la discussione nasce da una presa in giro / scherzo di un altro utente è inaccettabile. Se io fossi stato quell'utente li, avrei spento il pc e sarei andato a guardare la televisione. Nessuno vieta di aprire un altro post dove la discussione possa avere dei toni corretti e si discuta di quello che è successo in maniera civile, senza LOL e compagnia bella.

Se lo ritenete giusto, posso anche spostare i post interessati in un altro thread, ma, risottolineo, MAI e dico MAI attacchi personali, siano essi scherzi, siano essi offese.

<<<NON>>> metto in dubbio la bontà di chi ha aperto quel topic, nè tantomeno l'intenzione: dico soltanto che, come dimostrato nei topic stesso, non tutti la possono interpretare in modo corretto. Di topic in cui si discute civilmente ce ne sono in abbondanza, non vedo perchè non ce ne debba essere un altro  :Wink: 

Concludo: quel topic,  benchè stesse prendendo un'altra direzione, per rispetto verso la persona interessata, andava bloccato. Niente di personale.

----------

## silian87

Beh.. teknux sappi che a me dispiace che te ne vai anche se non condivido la tua posizione. Visto che sono i fatti che contano, io mi ricordo il tuo aiuto per quello script in bash. Quindi mi dispiace...   :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Prendo anchio posizione perche' non mi va di fare l'ignavo. In effetti puo' dare noia il rimandamento a vari manuali e post e ricerche (lo dico perche' in prima persona mi da un po' din oia). Certo che immagino che dia noia anche ai guru e simili dire ogni volta le stesse cose a tutti.... 

Per questo io stesso scrivo varie guide. Certo che bisogna cercare di coltivare un po' di piu' i rapporti personali, ricordando che questo e' un forum di esseri umani, e non di macchine. Se no ci mettiamo un bel database di FAQ in php con un motore di ricerca avanzato...

Spero che abbiate capito la mia posizione, che in questo ambito e' pacifica ed alla ricerca di un compromesso... detto in parole povere:

Shev e compagnia, continuate come il solito, ma moderando un po' la cattiveria nel dare certi link (o l'impressione che da, almeno), mettendoci un po' di umano. Gli altri che si lamentano devono sbattersi un po' di piu', e non esigere la pappa pronta.

 :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Shev e compagnia, continuate come il solito, ma moderando un po' la cattiveria nel dare certi link (o l'impressione che da, almeno), mettendoci un po' di umano. Gli altri che si lamentano devono sbattersi un po' di piu', e non esigere la pappa pronta.
> 
> 

 

Ovviamente posso parlare solo per me stesso, ma penso che la situazione sia più o meno la stessa anche per altri.

Non ho mai voluto essere sgarbato o cattivo, però spesso il tempo che impiego per scrivere una risposta lo sto rubando ad altre cose. Questo significa che, se sono abbastanza "scarico" sul lavoro posso dilungarmi, magari vedere di approfondire io. Altre volte no e la risposta non può che essere sbrigativa fino a scrivere solo due parole tipo "man emerge". Ma ribadisco, non lo faccio con cattiveria.

P.S. l'abbandono di teknux rattrista anche me, sopratutto perché arriva quando, mi sembra, sia iniziato un momento per chiarire le incomprensioni e risolvere i malesseri.

----------

## cerri

Confermo quello che ha detto randomaze.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## IgaRyu

Vorrei solo (escluso uno) che quelli che mi dicono che ho ragione in icq in questi giorni avessero le palle di dirlo in forum....

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Vorrei solo (escluso uno) che quelli che mi dicono che ho ragione in icq in questi giorni avessero le palle di dirlo in forum....

 

Già, non sei il solo che lo vorrebbe... magari che argomentassero pure le critiche, facendo qualche esempio concreto in uno scambio attivo e costruttivo, non solo passivo, di idee. Di certo farebbero una bella figura, si dimostrerebbero maturi e aiuterebbero la comunità a crescere, oltre che i criticati a correggersi e migliorarsi.

----------

## silian87

Io odio (come ho gia' detto) chi non si schiera, ed, ancora di piu', chi lo fa e poi si nasconde. Cazzo io mica ho 40 anni, ne ho appena 17, eppure mi sono schierato a favore di Shev e compagnia (anche s ho spiegato meglio), mentre sono pronto a scommettere che c'e' gente ben piu' grande che si diverte a seminare zizzagna ed a non esporsi. Siete tutti adulti e vaccinati dunque fatevi sentire!!!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

Benchè sia d'accordo con Igaryu (chi ha qualcosa da dire farebbe bene a dirla, non vedo perchè no), vorrei solo invitare chi ha delle critiche da fare, di esporle e di partecipare, se vuole -ovviamente-, a cambiare in meglio.

Thanks

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Vorrei solo (escluso uno) che quelli che mi dicono che ho ragione in icq in questi giorni avessero le palle di dirlo in forum....

 

Mi unisco a joe nel chiedere a tutte le persone che si lamentano con me in icq di avere le palle di dirlo ora apertamente. 

Riguardo alle faq si è già offerto randomaze di aiutarci nella stesura. Shev attendo la lista delle tue faq. Chiunque altro voglia colloborare me lo faccia sapere...

----------

## bsolar

Tutto questo devo ammettere mi coglie alla sprovvista, non mi aspettavo ci potessero essere queste opinioni, che comunque rispetto. Direi però che a questo punto è d'obbligo una presa di posizione chiara con nomi (o meglio, nick) e fatti specifici su cui discutere.

----------

## knefas

Alcune considerazioni: 

1. Sono abbastanza nuovo e molto niubbo.

2. L'impressione che si ha entrando in questa comunita' gentoo-italiana e' di essere in tra gente preparata e disponibile.

3. Partecipo ad altri forum (nn di linux) e posso dire che questi moderatori sono veramente invidiabili e "moderati".

Quindi leggo questi post con meraviglia, perche' mi sembrava proprio un bel forum, una bella chat...!  :Smile: 

Spero che tutto si chiarisca perche' i malintesi danno spesso origine a flame inutili.  :Smile: 

Ah, e i RTFM sono sempre utili, specialmente (come ho visto fare da shev molte volte, e anche da altri) se si indica esattamente la pagina del FM. Quale risposta piu' esauriente?

 :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *knefas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah, e i RTFM sono sempre utili, specialmente (come ho visto fare da shev molte volte, e anche da altri) se si indica esattamente la pagina del FM. Quale risposta piu' esauriente?
> 
> 

 

Di solito la risposta alla domanda posta... Come dicevo in un precedente post è probabile che una persona il FM lo abbia letto e non ci abbia capito nulla... I man non sono scritti proprio per niubbi... Diverso il caso di chi vuole la pappa pronta  al quale un rtfm fa solo che bene dato che questo non è un'help desk

----------

## silian87

Direi quasi che: UN MAN AL GIORNO TOGLIE IL MEDICO DI TORNO

hehehehe   :Laughing: 

----------

## dariello

Ho frequentato il forum per poco tempo ed ho postato anche meno, quindi, il mio parere è forse poco significativo ma dico lo stesso la mia.

1) Secondo me il forum è parecchio incasinato

E' vero che c'è una quantità spaventosa di 3d e posts ma non lo si può considerare propriamente un vantaggio.

Intanto con la ricerca automatica non sempre si riesce ad ottenere quello che si cerca e molto spesso si è costretti a leggere 3d non risolti o meno esaustivi di altri con conseguente perdita di tempo e rimescolamento delle idee (le soluzioni "sbagliate/parziali" sono tante).

Facendo una media si puo facilmente notare come almeno un 50% dei posts non servono a nulla, molto spesso contengono un "si, anche io non riesco a far funzionare il programma X" o addirittura sono dei messaggi "privati" nel senso che sono indirizzati ad una persona in particolare (che non è quella che ha chiesto aiuto).

Questa sorta di "spamming" nel forum è uno dei motivi per i quali i newbie cercano la "pappa pronta", voglio dire, perdere 3 giorni solo per far andare gaim è un potente deterrente all'utilizzo di gentoo.

2) Non mi sento a mio agio nel forum:

Ok, dividersi i compiti è utile ma alle mie richieste d'aiuto hanno risposto sempre le stesse 2-3 persone (anche a quelle di molti altri newbie).

Ho avuto quasi subito l'impressione che nel forum si siano creati dei "gruppi" di utenti che tendono a postare solo in 3d aperti da appartenenti al gruppo stesso, questo mi crea disagio.

NON HO MAI AVUTO PROBLEMI CON NESSUNO, anzi, ho ricevuto sempre aiuto ma ho smesso di frequentare il forum proprio per questa sensazione di disagio.

Fondamentalmente mi sono allontanato dal forum perché quando io posto domande "semplici" mi si dice di leggere il manuale (come se non lo avessi già fatto) mentre quando qualche utente "esperto" pone una domanda stupida fiumi di gente si precipita a rispondere (questo per me è di fatto un comportamento opportunista).

3) conclusione

Viste le mie perplessità sul forum, non credo che frequenterò mai il canale irc.

Vista la difficoltà e l'eccessiva perdita di tempo nel cercare informazioni/aiuto nel forum, mi do alla macchia fatta di pagine man, info e manuali ufficiali (tanto, spesso mi si rinvia proprio a quelli).

Questo è il mio punto di vista, puo darsi che le mie impressioni siano infondate, fatto sta che io ho avuto proprio queste sensazioni.

Spero di non aver offeso nessuno, non è assolutamente mia intenzione.

Ciao.

----------

## bsolar

 *dariello wrote:*   

> Ho avuto quasi subito l'impressione che nel forum si siano creati dei "gruppi" di utenti che tendono a postare solo in 3d aperti da appartenenti al gruppo stesso, questo mi crea disagio.

 

Potresti fornire alcuni esempi di post o thread che ti hanno indotto ad avere questa impressione?

 *dariello wrote:*   

> Fondamentalmente mi sono allontanato dal forum perché quando io posto domande "semplici" mi si dice di leggere il manuale (come se non lo avessi già fatto) mentre quando qualche utente "esperto" pone una domanda stupida fiumi di gente si precipita a rispondere (questo per me è di fatto un comportamento opportunista).

 

Mi sono permesso di leggere rapidamente le thread in cui hai partecipato in passato e non mi pare che qualcuno ti abbia mai detto di leggere il manuale. Potrebbe essermi sfuggito e nel caso mi scuso, ma come ho gia postato sarebbe meglio che si indicassero i fatti nello specifico, fornendo i link ai post o alle thread a cui si allude.

 *dariello wrote:*   

> Questo è il mio punto di vista, puo darsi che le mie impressioni siano infondate, fatto sta che io ho avuto proprio queste sensazioni.

 

Punto di vista che non c'è neanche bisogno di dire, rispetto.

----------

## b10m

A volte mi chiedo perche' diamo peso a questi topic. La comunita' gentoo siamo noi, siamo persone. E come tali abbiamo diritto di criticare. Ma fino a quando ci sara' qualcuno che riuscira' a distrarci dalla via principale (quella di dare e ricevere conoscenza tramite un forum) le nostre energie andranno a perdersi in discorsi che non servono a niente. 3 pagine di topic. A cosa e' servito? Se uno vuole rimanere e' il benvenuto, se se ne vuole andare peggio per lui.

----------

## bsolar

 *b10m wrote:*   

> A volte mi chiedo perche' diamo peso a questi topic. La comunita' gentoo siamo noi, siamo persone. E come tali abbiamo diritto di criticare. Ma fino a quando ci sara' qualcuno che riuscira' a distrarci dalla via principale (quella di dare e ricevere conoscenza tramite un forum) le nostre energie andranno a perdersi in discorsi che non servono a niente. 3 pagine di topic. A cosa e' servito? Se uno vuole rimanere e' il benvenuto, se se ne vuole andare peggio per lui.

 

Non sono d'accordo. Mi pare di capire che c'è un malessere condiviso da un gruppo di utenti, e sono molto interessato ad identificarne le cause. Ignorare il problema non credo sia ne giusto ne saggio, almeno finché non lo si è capito, e io per ora non l'ho ancora in chiaro come vorrei.

----------

## mcvash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A volte mi chiedo perche' diamo peso a questi topic. La comunita' gentoo siamo noi, siamo persone. E come tali abbiamo diritto di criticare. Ma fino a quando ci sara' qualcuno che riuscira' a distrarci dalla via principale (quella di dare e ricevere conoscenza tramite un forum) le nostre energie andranno a perdersi in discorsi che non servono a niente. 3 pagine di topic. A cosa e' servito? Se uno vuole rimanere e' il benvenuto, se se ne vuole andare peggio per lui.
> 
> 

 

Le critiche se fatte in modo opportuno sono la cosa piu' importante che ci sia....

----------

## b10m

Non ho detto di ignorarlo. Ma dai post che ho letto mi sembra che praticamente tutti (ne ho letti in realta' pochi) sostengano la comunita' gentoo.  E il verdetto si e' stilato da solo, non c'e' bisogno di una discussione che dura giorni. Ma questo non dovrebbe essere determinato dalla chiusura del topic quanto al buon senso della gente che smette di rispondere a delle provocazioni. Se Windows non ti piace passa a Linux. Se gentoo non ti piace passa a RedHat. Cosi' dopo 2 giorni cambierai idea e tornerai strisciando a chiedere scusa: ma non c'e' problema, NOI SIAMO GENTOO e ti accoglieremo a braccia aperte

----------

## b10m

 *mcvash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le critiche se fatte in modo opportuno sono la cosa piu' importante che ci sia....

 

Appunto: molti mi sembrano flame, non critiche.

Non basta avere la bocca (o la tastiera) per parlare (scrivere)

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *b10m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Appunto: molti mi sembrano flame, non critiche

 

Dici? A me non mi pare proprio di aver visto flame, solo gente che cerca di dire la sua opinione. Se poi andare contro quello che pensa la massa è flammare allora ok...

Senza rancore

----------

## b10m

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dici? A me non mi pare proprio di aver visto flame, solo gente che cerca di dire la sua opinione. Se poi andare contro quello che pensa la massa è flammare allora ok...
> 
> Senza rancore

 

Figurati x il rancore! Forse proprio perche' mi rendo conto che non sono forum-gentoo dipendente: se c'e' qualcosa che non va non ne faccio una questione di vita o di morte. Se shev (col quale non ho mai avuto probelemi) fa o ha fatto qualcosa che non mi va bene glielo dico in privato, non lo metto alla gogna davanti a tutti. Anche perche' le mie affermazioni potrebbero essere false o tendenzione e difendersi da accuse in un forum e' diverso che farlo avendo gli inquisitori e il "pubblico" difronte. E se non risolvo la cosa non ci parlo. Ma se tutto il forum non mi va bene prima di tutto mi faccio io un esame e cerco di capire se in me c'e' qualcosa che non va

----------

## marchino

Mi spiace leggere questi sfoghi anche se ne capisco le ragioni. Ho avuto un'esperienza veramente negative con un LUG che aveva più la struttura di una loggia massonica che quella di un gruppo di amici; si entra pensando di trovare degli amici e poi si legge "installati windows che è più semplice" come risposta ad una richiesta di aiuto per l'installazione di linux, seguita dall'aggressione congiunta dei massoni nel caso di contestazione. 

Non sono un assiduo frequentatore del forum e ammetto che lo guardo più per risolvere i miei problemi che per aiutare qualcun'altro; nonostante questo sono sempre stato trattato bene e tutti quelli con cui ho dialogato sono sempre stati cordiali. Mi sono beccato anche un LQCDM (RTFM maccheronico) - strameritato - penso che sia giusto far notare che qui c'è chi offre il suo tempo "aggratis" e non bisogna sprecarlo.

Spero che quanto detto da teknux e igaryu sia solo un episodio nato da un'incomprensione e che, chiarito ciò, tornino sulle loro decisioni. E' il contributo - anche di critiche - che ognuno di noi da a questo forum che lo rende così speciale, la vera forza di Gentoo.

Ciao

----------

## teknux

 *b10m wrote:*   

> la comunità gentoo siamo noi

 

 *b10m wrote:*   

> Se Windows non ti piace passa a Linux. Se gentoo non ti piace passa a RedHat. Cosi' dopo 2 giorni cambierai idea e tornerai strisciando a chiedere scusa: ma non c'e' problema, NOI SIAMO GENTOO e ti accoglieremo a braccia aperte

 

e questo che vuol dire? che esiste una sola ed unica comunità?  o che se TUTTI la pensano in un modo allora è necessariamente così? spiegami il tuo pensiero *centrico* per favore perchè non lo capisco.

se io, ad esempio, non postassi più qui, non è detto che non possa usare la mia distro preferita. il tuo mi sembra il tipico atteggiamento di chi ha bisogno del gruppo forte, del numero, della massa, altrimenti non riesce a pensare...

quel "NOI SIAMO GENTOO", lasciatelo dire, è pietoso! TU, (VOI, LORO) sei solo un utente che usa gentoo, non sei nè il primo, tantomeno l'unico a farlo. se ti piacciono i *trademark* fatti il tuo logo chè più preferisci e pretendi che possa usarlo solo tu. sono le persone che pensano come te, che fanno cadere le braccia... vuoi la tua elite? il tuo club personale? benissimo, ma tienitelo.

ti assicuro che non devo proprio venire a chiedere scusa a nessuno, perchè non ho mai mancato di rispetto, soprattutto a te, che se proprio di anzianità dobbiamo parlare, stai qui da 2 giorni e mezzo. abbi almeno l'ulmiltà di far parlare qualcun'altro che sicuramente sparerà meno amenità...

saluti,

tek

----------

## b10m

 *marchino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spero che quanto detto da teknux e igaryu sia solo un episodio nato da un'incomprensione e che, chiarito ciò, tornino sulle loro decisioni. E' il contributo - anche di critiche - che ognuno di noi da a questo forum che lo rende così speciale, la vera forza di Gentoo.
> 
> Ciao

 

Mi trovo perfettamente d'accordo.

----------

## paolo

Addio IgaRyu e addio teknux.

P.

----------

## b10m

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e questo che vuol dire? che esiste una sola ed unica comunità?  o che se TUTTI la pensano in un modo allora è necessariamente così? spiegami il tuo pensiero *centrico* per favore perchè non lo capisco.
> 
> 

 

Molto volentieri: non che esiste una sola comunita' ma che non ci sei neanche legato con il sangue. Il fatto che qualcuno non si comporti correttamente non deve portarti ad abbandonare il forum perche' "te la prendi" ma ad evitare a tua volta di fare lo stesso con gli altri perch' capisci l'errore, e magari a farlo notare ma non, come ho detto prima, mettendo la gente alla gogna. Qui non e' il gruppo che da la forza, ma innegabilmente il gruppo da la conoscenza.

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quel "NOI SIAMO GENTOO", lasciatelo dire, è pietoso! TU, (VOI, LORO) sei solo un utente che usa gentoo, non sei nè il primo, tantomeno l'unico a farlo.
> 
> se ti piacciono i *trademark* fatti il tuo logo chè più preferisci e pretendi che possa usarlo solo tu. sono le persone che pensano come te, che fanno cadere le braccia... vuoi la tua elite? il tuo club personale? benissimo, ma tienitelo.
> ...

 

Sai cos'e' una comunita'? Per me noi siamo linux, noi siamo gentoo nel senso che quel piccolo contributo che diamo insieme ad aòltri milioni di persone hanno permesso a queste due, come ad altre, comunita' di crescere

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ti assicuro che non devo proprio venire a chiedere scusa a nessuno, perchè non ho mai mancato di rispetto, soprattutto a te, che se proprio di anzianità dobbiamo parlare, stai qui da 2 giorni e mezzo. abbi almeno l'ulmiltà di far parlare qualcun'altro che sicuramente sparerà meno amenità...
> 
> saluti,
> ...

 

Evito di dire quello che penso

----------

## bsolar

Io mi permetto di insistere con la mia richiesta che ritengo fondamentale per andare avanti con una discussione seria.

Vorrei i nomi e i fatti.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

A questo punto anche io mi sento di dire la mia.

Confermo che a volte, anche in Gentoo, ci sono persone che danno l'impressione di essere spocchiose o altezzose, ma questo per due ragioni:

--> in primis, perche' quella domanda che gli viene fatta la possono aver sentita 200 volte (come giustamente precisava il buon Cerri) e che si trova ben bene nelle FAQ del sito. E allora scatta la rispost secca 'vai a leggerti il manuale. Perche' _E'_ vero. Ma e' anche vero che molto spesso i manuali e gli howto non coprono certe situazioni particolari che capitano ad esempio durante il bootstrap e che l'utente principiante non puo' conoscere (per inesperienza) e a quale non gli si puo dire a priori 'leggiti la guida'.. ci vorrebbe un po' di elasticita'.

E' vero che alcuni moderatori tendono a dare risposte a volte irritanti in prima impressione, specie per chi certe cose non le sa e non le puo' (ancora) sapere (e visto che a Bsolar premono tanto i nomi ne dico uno ex tempora che mi viene in mente: Shev, che le prime volte che frequentavo il forum mi ha lasciato due risposte acide sul tema di come sopra), ma e' anche vero che poi, una volta messe le mani sulle cose e capitine i meccanismi, non gli si puo' che dar ragione sotto certi versi. In sostanza, secondo me la verita' sta nel mezzo.

E' anche vero che molto spesso l'utente non si spiega e si comporta come se tutto fosse scontato, e non si rende chiaro. Non e' che un moderatore (o un qualsiasi altro utente della comunita') siano sciamani e leggano in testa agli altri, quindi anche da parte di chi chiede ci vorrebbe un minimo di pazienza  :Smile: 

--> in seconda istanza, mi sento di spezzare un'arancia ( :Smile: ) verso i suddetti moderatori, perche' A. tolgono del tempo della loro vita che potrebbero impiegare in altri modi (e io lo so bene xche ho moderato it.comp.www.html per quasi 2 anni e a volte e' VERAMENTE stancante..ci vuole una discreta pazienza per venire incontro a tutti) sia  perche B. non e' il loro lavoro,non gliene viene una lira, NON CI SI MANTENGONO, e lo fanno solo ad esclusivo interesse della comunita' e della crescita della distribuzione.

In buona sostanza, io apprezzo molto il lavoro dei mod (shev,anche se in principio l'ho odiato, cerri,ecc) e anche la gentilezza di molti utenti (federico in primis),  mi spiace che alcuni se ne vadano, ma come in ogni comunita', c'e' gente che viene e gente che va, l'importante e' imparare dai propri errori, qualora ve ne siano stati, e cercare di mantenere vivo lo spirito collaborativo che, anche secondo me, sta rendendo Gentoo migliore di altre distro e piu' appetibile verso nuovi utenti.

Buon lavoro ai mod e anche a tutti gli altri, e per chi lascia, secondo me dovreste pensarci bene.. ne vale la pena  :Smile: 

P.S.-edit: un consiglio per i moderatori del forum: parlo in via personale, ma stanno profilerando troppi OT. Il forum dovrebbe essere legato a Gentoo e/o al massimo alla sua comunita' e alle persone che lo frequentano, non dovrebbe diventare una chat generica ne un posto dove (de)ridere altre distro (anche perche chi siamo noi per farlo? umilta' ragazzi) ne una bacheca varia... si sta perdendo il filo del discorso. Questo sempre a titolo personale   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Prima di tutto grazie per le varie osservazioni, anche quelle alle quali non rispondo direttamente: ne terremo sicuramente conto, o almeno io lo farò di certo  :Smile: 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> E' vero che alcuni moderatori tendono a dare risposte a volte irritanti in prima impressione, specie per chi certe cose non le sa e non le puo' (ancora) sapere (e visto che a Bsolar premono tanto i nomi ne dico uno ex tempora che mi viene in mente: Shev, che le prime volte che frequentavo il forum mi ha lasciato due risposte acide sul tema di come sopra)

 

Non sapresti indicarmi almeno un esempio di quelle risposte acide? Non è per fare il di più o il cavilloso, sia chiaro, ma perchè come dicevo ci tengo seriamente a capire quali miei atteggiamenti o frasi possono essere fraintesi.

Dico fraintesi perchè non ricordo di aver mai volutamente risposto in malo modo, acidamente o sgarbatamente a qualcuno, anzi, cerco sempre di essere il più gentile e comprensivo possibile, soprattutto con i nuovi. Ora, se tu mi dici che in ben due occasioni è apparso il contrario mi fido senza remore, quindi vorrei analizzare i miei due post per evitare in futuro di dare adito a malintesi simili.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.-edit: un consiglio per i moderatori del forum: parlo in via personale, ma stanno profilerando troppi OT

 

Bhe, io molti li tollero perchè nelle linee guida del forum scritte da bsolar, ma se mi dicono di ridurre un po' il genere di OT tollerati o di non tollerarli  basta mi regolo di conseguenza. Magari ne parleremo e vedremo che fare. Per ora grazie di essere intervenuto, speriamo di imitino anche altri.

----------

## cerri

Anche secondo me ci sono molti OT, ma non reputo questo un problema proprio perchè in una comunità è bello parlare un po' di tutto  :Cool: 

In realtà manca lo spazio per separare un po' le cose, tipo Gentoo Chat Italiano.

----------

## BlueRaven

OK, dico la mia pure io.

L'episodio scatenante è sicuramente sgradevole, un po' perché non contribuisce di certo a dare una buona immagine della comunità e un po' - motivo più personale che altro - perché, a forza di vedere sempre e solo educazione e civiltà, ci si abitua bene e si pensa: "Toh, qui è veramente diverso dagli altri posti!"

E' anche vero che i responsabili, a quanto ho letto, si sono resi conto di aver fatto una cazzata e qualcuno ha pure chiesto scusa.

Penso che questo chiuda la questione, tanto più che su altri canali se ne vedono ben di peggiori.

Non so se qualcuno di voi ha mai avuto il "piacere" di leggere il cosiddetto "bestiario" di linux-it su IRCnet (esiste ancora? mi auguro di no): roba da far venire il vomito e vergognarsi di essere utenti Linux.

Per quanto riguarda le critiche all'operato dei moderatori, posso solo dire che Shev, cerri e gli altri sono una benedizione per questa comunità.

Ammiro Igaruy e teknux che, perlomeno, hanno avuto il coraggio di criticare apertamente, ma non concordo assolutamente con i giudizi espressi.

Nonostante la difficoltà dell'uso di un mezzo altamente impersonale come un forum, non ricordo un solo abuso da parte di nessuno, né tantomeno frasi acide o cose del genere.

La questione delle baronie, poi, è quanto di più distante ci sia dalla comunità Gentoo italiana attuale.

Sono rimasto sinceramente sbalordito dall'apprendere che ci sarebbero molti che si lamentano, e concordo con bsolar che, senza fare nomi e fatti precisi, è impossibile discutere seriamente.

Volevo aggiungere una piccola riflessione, da utente Linux di vecchia data, sull'eterna questione del come trattare i newbie.

La mia esperienza è probabilmente diversa da quella di molti di voi, quando ho cominciato io beccarsi un RTFM dal guru di turno era un privilegio e nessuno, che io ricordi, si lamentava, anche perché l'effetto era solo quello di farsi ignorare del tutto.

Non dico che sia giusto fare così in ogni caso, però nessuno è morto per questo, senza contare il fatto che, se in seguito dimostravi di esserti dato da fare e di aver effettivamente letto il fottuto manuale, l'aiuto non è mai, ripeto MAI, stato negato a nessuno.

Ma erano altri tempi, quando in Italia si cominciava sì e no a parlare di Internet, figuriamoci di Linux...

Oggi le cose sono molto cambiate e se, da un lato, è bellissimo che Linux te lo trovi pure nei fustini del Dash e che ci sono molti utenti che lo provano anche solo per curiosità (complimenti a chi diceva che non c'è nulla di male, è verissimo); dall'altro, mi sembra che si stia perdendo quasi completamente la "fisionomia" tipica dell'utente Linux, che è una forma mentis del tipo "mi sbatto in tutti i modi e poi, se proprio non riesco, chiedo".

E' giusto, come diceva qualcuno, non rispondere sempre e solo RTFM, ma è altrettanto giusto che chi si sbatte a rispondere - sottraendo spesso tempo a cose più in alto nella scala delle priorità - pretenda che chi chiede si sia almeno dato da fare quel minimo sindacale per risolvere il problema da solo.

E' vero che l'RTFM puro e semplice può essere fastidioso, ma non capisco assolutamente chi si lamenta quando gli viene dato un link dove sta scritta la soluzione al problema...

La comunità Gentoo, IMHO, è una delle poche che ancora usa un approccio che credo sia molto educativo: ti ascolto, ti stimolo a fare di più, se rispondi agli stimoli mi sbatto all'inverosimile per aiutarti ulteriormente.

E quest'ultimo punto credo sia innegabile, i numeri dei post degli "imputati" stanno lì a dimostrarlo.

Mi dispiace moltissimo perdere Igaruy e teknux e mi auguro che ci ripensino, visto che si tratta di persone valide e intelligenti, ma questo non scalfisce minimamente la mia convinzione che questa comunità sia un'isola felice e uno dei migliori posti dove un nuovo aspirante utente Linux possa capitare.

----------

## dariello

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *dariello wrote:*   Ho avuto quasi subito l'impressione che nel forum si siano creati dei "gruppi" di utenti che tendono a postare solo in 3d aperti da appartenenti al gruppo stesso, questo mi crea disagio. 
> 
> Potresti fornire alcuni esempi di post o thread che ti hanno indotto ad avere questa impressione?

 

E se postassi i 3d cosa si farebbe? Si sgriderebbero gli utenti che fanno "comunella"?

Anche se non condivido le scelte altrui, le rispetto, per questo non mi sono sentito "offeso" nè ho denunciato quella che è una tendenza. Non ha senso chiedere di indicare i post o i 3d incriminati, non è una caccia alle streghe! Questa è una comunità di persone che hanno tutto il diritto di fare quello che gli pare. Sul rispetto non si discute, non ho mai trovato nei posts offese serie. Ma se la comunità sceglie di essere malvagia o buona o qualunque altra cosa, beh, la gente non puo fare altro che adeguarsi o andare via, io personalmente ho  scelto di non frequentarla perché non condivido le scelte direttive nè il comportamento di un tot di utenti. QUESTO NON SIGNIFICA ASSOLUTAMENTE CHE IO HO RAGIONE E LA COMUNITÀ HA TORTO, significa solo che a me la comunità non piace e per questo non la frequento.

 *bsolar wrote:*   

>  *dariello wrote:*   Fondamentalmente mi sono allontanato dal forum perché quando io posto domande "semplici" mi si dice di leggere il manuale (come se non lo avessi già fatto) mentre quando qualche utente "esperto" pone una domanda stupida fiumi di gente si precipita a rispondere (questo per me è di fatto un comportamento opportunista). 
> 
> Mi sono permesso di leggere rapidamente le thread in cui hai partecipato in passato e non mi pare che qualcuno ti abbia mai detto di leggere il manuale. Potrebbe essermi sfuggito e nel caso mi scuso, ma come ho gia postato sarebbe meglio che si indicassero i fatti nello specifico, fornendo i link ai post o alle thread a cui si allude.

 

Non ho postato in questo 3d per dire cavolate. Si, hai ragione, alle mie domande nessuno ha mai risposto "leggiti il manuale" (lo avevo gia detto) ma è anche vero che, seguendo le regole del forum, ho evitato di chiedere cose gia chieste da altri ed ho spulciato i 3d esistenti. Vuoi sapere com'è andata? Beh, dopo aver perso  parecchio tempo a leggere quintali di posts, alla fine trovavo proprio un "leggiti il manuale". Inutile dire che una risposta del genere è indirizzata non solo a chi apre il 3d ma anche a tutti quelli che come me evitano (giustissimamente) di rompere le scatole con la stessa domanda. Per quanto riguarda "l'opportunismo"  di cui ho parlato, vale il punto 1.

Mi spice che ci siano persone che pensano alla comunità come ad una elite, la comunità dovrebbe essere una "famiglia" di utenti che si aiutano e "producono".

Per rispondere a chi dice "chi si discosta dalla comunità gentoo poi ci ritorna strisciando" dico che ogni utente ha le proprie esigenza e quindi non è affatto vero che chi usa windows è un coglione o chi usa la fedora è un deficiente. Ognuno sceglie l'hardware e il software che gli permettono di risolvere più velocemente i propri problemi e non credo che, per chi usa il computer solo per navigare e per scaricare le e-mail, gentoo sia necessaria, anzi (e di esempi cosi ce ne sono davvero tanti!)!. Detto questo resta il fatto che gentoo è a tutti gli effetti un SO basato su Linux e sul proggetto GNU (cito solo i principali), quindi personalmente non credo che tornerò strisciando in questo forum, se proprio non riuscirò a ottenere da gentoo quello che desidero, passerò ad un'altra distro più semplice per me, che magari non mi permette ottimizzazioni estreme ma che mi gratifica di più e che ha una comunità più affine alle mie esigenze.

Ho postato la prima volta in questo 3d semplicemente per rendere meglio l'idea della "larghezza" del disagio provato anche da IgaRyu. Non ho ben capito quale episodio in particolare l'abbia spinto a postare "un'addio", secondo me un po' troppo acceso, resta comunque il fatto che non è l'unico a vedere certe cose. Visto che mi trovo abbastanza d'accordo con lui, ho sentito il dovere di postare anche per evitare che il suo pensiero venisse sommerso dai troppi posts a favore del forum. 

Riassunto:

Ho frequentato il forum ed ho notato delle cose che a me non piacciono.

Non sentendomi in sincronia con la comunità ho smesso di frequentarla.

Ho postato in questo 3d perché secondo me IgaRyu ha in parte ragione.

Spero di non essere stato offensivo e scusatemi per l'esagerata lunghezza del post.

Ciao.

----------

## shev

 *dariello wrote:*   

> E se postassi i 3d cosa si farebbe? Si sgriderebbero gli utenti che fanno "comunella"?

 

Assolutamente no. Non è un processo, un'indagine o una caccia alle streghe, stiamo semplicemente cercando di capire quali atteggiamenti, frasi o situazioni possono portare eventuali utenti (vecchi o nuovi) a fraintendere certe cose creando il disagio di cui parlate. Il tutto per evitare di ripetere certi errori e migliorare noi e la comunità. Lo stiamo ripetendo da diversi post, non per fare i belli agli occhi di chi legge, cercare di guadagnare l'approvazione di qualcuno o che altro. Siamo seriamente interessati a capire cosa non va e sistemarlo.

Ora, dando semplicemente la propria opinione (sacra e indiscutibile, sia chiaro) senza portare fatti concreti, nomi od esempi reali rende più difficile questo procedimento di "debugging", oltre che lasciare magari scettico qualcuno che bada solo ai fatti più che alle critiche verbali (non sto dicendo sia il caso mio o di bsolar, ma in generale quando si sostiene una tesi bisogna argomentarla sia in teoria che con esempi pratici e dimostrazioni).

Non vedo perchè nessuno voglia fare nomi od esempi: ma credete davvero che siamo così infantili da prendercela con qualcuno, "mettere il muso" per queste cose? Si spera di essere tra gente matura e adulta a sufficenza per poter sostenere un dialogo costruttivo e serio, senza ripicche o atteggiamenti tipicamente infantili. Non mi sembra si sia mai data prova contraria.

 *Quote:*   

> Spero di non essere stato offensivo e scusatemi per l'esagerata lunghezza del post.

 

Figurati, non hai nulla da scusarti: hai semplicemente detto la tua opinione, come tale non possiamo che portare rispetto a te e a ciò che hai scritto. Soprattutto quando continuiamo a ripetere di scrivere le vostre lamentele, esplicitare le vostre critiche. Se poi vorrai farci anche qualche esempio concreto saremo ancor più contenti  :Wink: 

p.s.: piccola nota sull'intero topic/forum: a volte mi viene il dubbio che molti post vengano male interpretati perchè letti con pregiudizi, basandosi su antipatie immotivate se non per intuizione, antipatie "a naso". Ora, per quanto siano sentimenti e situazioni rispettabili (a chi non è capitato di fraintendere qualcosa solo perchè partiva prevenuto, soprattutto in mezzi impersonali come chat e forum), avete mai provato a rileggere gli stessi post partendo dal presupposto che si stia discutendo serenamente, tra amici, come se ci si trovasse davanti ad un buon boccale di birra in un pub? Credetemi, spesso lo faccio e devo dire che quelli che mi sembravano sul momento frasi antipatiche, atteggiamenti "spocchiosi" non erano altro che mie interpretazioni probabilmente errate, dettate da motivazioni discutibili: antipatie per intuito, preconcetti, nick che non mi piacciono, gente che usa troppe k e così via.

Insomma, provate a fermarvi e vedere il mondo da un'altra angolazione, forse scoprirete che non era poi così brutto.

My 2 cents

----------

## bsolar

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non vedo perchè nessuno voglia fare nomi od esempi: ma credete davvero che siamo così infantili da prendercela con qualcuno, "mettere il muso" per queste cose? Si spera di essere tra gente matura e adulta a sufficenza per poter sostenere un dialogo costruttivo e serio, senza ripicche o atteggiamenti tipicamente infantili. Non mi sembra si sia mai data prova contraria.

 

Sottoscrivo. È nel mio interesse capire in maniera la più chiara ed esatta possibile cosa non va in modo da porvi rimedio.

Nonostante il massimo rispetto per le sensazioni negative degli utenti che si sono trovati a disagio, faccio notare che al momento ci sono state lamentele accese e accuse anche gravi non supportate da alcun fatto. Questo rende la discussione sostanzialmente inutile, essendo impossibile cercare di trovare una soluzione.

Inoltre a mio parere questo è un comportamento scorretto. Direi che le accuse più gravi sono state fatte a Shev. Per quanto mi riguarda sono pronto a lasciare il ruolo di moderatore (o di op del canale) anche subito, se si evidenziata una qualunque scorrettezza da parte mia. Sono sicuro che Shev (o comunque qualunque altra persona corretta) è pronto a fare altrettanto, però non è stata portata alcuna prova che fondi le accuse fatte, e naturalmente non deve essere Shev (o chiunque altro) a provarsi innocente.

----------

## shev

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda sono pronto a lasciare il ruolo di moderatore (o di op del canale) anche subito, se si evidenziata una qualunque scorrettezza da parte mia. Sono sicuro che Shev (o comunque qualunque altra persona corretta) è pronto a fare altrettanto, però non è stata portata alcuna prova che fondi le accuse fatte, e naturalmente non deve essere Shev (o chiunque altro) a provarsi innocente.

 

Certamente, l'ho anche già proposto in uno dei miei precedenti post in questo topic. Se non ci credete controllate pure  :Wink: 

Se a qualcuno non piaccio come moderatore, se il mio comportamento infastidisce e danneggia la comunità (e lo si dimostra concretamente) sono più che disponibile a lasciare il posto a qualcun'altro migliore di me, sarei il primo a sentirsi a disagio rimanendo moderatore. Il tutto nella massima serenità e disponibilità, sia chiaro: continuerei ne più ne meno a fare quello che ho sempre fatto, aiutando quando posso, collaborando ai vari progetti e che altro. Senza serbare rancore per nessuno o cambiare il mio atteggimanento nei vostri confronti. Avrei semplicemente qualcosa in meno da fare  :Smile: 

Perchè ripeto, fare il moderatore non è un onore, un'investitura o un'elevazione. E' semplicemente un impegno in più che un utente come gli altri si assume, tutto qui. Se non vi fidate, provate a fare questa piccola riflessione: che vantaggi pratici ha un moderatore? Nessuno. Che "svantaggi"? Rischia di rendersi antipatico per certi provvedimenti che prende, deve fare a volte scelte scomode, deve seguire con la maggiore costanza possibile il forum e quindi sbattersi un pochino di più. 

Se qualcuno si chiedesse perchè allora continuo a fare il moderatore se non c'è nessun vantaggio, la risposta è semplice: è un modo come un altro per dare il mio contributo alla comunità gentoo che tanto mi ha dato e mi sta dando. Lo stesso motivo per cui ci tengo alle critiche, per migliorare questo mio contributo (anche perchè non si criticava principalmente il mio operato come moderatore da quel che ho capito, ma il mio atteggiamento e quello di altri. Quindi per risolvere il problema devo cambiare atteggiamento accogliendo le critiche, smettere di fare il mdoeratore in sè non basta di certo)

/me che promette di non ripetere più questo discorsetto, visto che lo sta ribadendo da diversi post  :Laughing: 

----------

## cerri

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Sottoscrivo. È nel mio interesse capire in maniera la più chiara ed esatta possibile cosa non va in modo da porvi rimedio.

 

Ovviamente anche nel mio.

Non per altro, ho aperto il poll per il canale IRC (non voglio dire che la soluzione da me proposta è giusta, voglio solo dire che sto provando ad andare nella direzione della comunità, qualunque essa sia).

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Per quanto mi riguarda sono pronto a lasciare il ruolo di moderatore (o di op del canale) anche subito, se si evidenziata una qualunque scorrettezza da parte mia. Sono sicuro che Shev (o comunque qualunque altra persona corretta) è pronto a fare altrettanto, però non è stata portata alcuna prova che fondi le accuse fatte, e naturalmente non deve essere Shev (o chiunque altro) a provarsi innocente.

 

Mi sento il "chiunque altro" e, ovviamente, rimetto a voi la mia carica di moderatore.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sento il "chiunque altro" e, ovviamente, rimetto a voi la mia carica di moderatore.

 

IMHO devi rimanere moderatore, le uniche critiche che mi sento di farti, e che ho gia fatto, riguardano la chiusura del post famoso..ma è il discorso è gia chiuso..

Buon moderamento  :Very Happy: 

----------

## paman

non credo sia proprio il caso di dare le dimissioni da moderatore. raramente ho trovato gente competente e seria come di moderatori i questo forum. a voi va tutto il mio appoggio

----------

## dariello

Anche a me sembra eccessivo che voi lasciate il vostro ruolo di moderatori.

Il forum è pieno di persone e di opinioni, è normale che ad alcuni non vada bene qualcosa. Ognuno ha la propria sensibilità ed il proprio modo di vedere le cose. Chi ha riagione? Tutti e nessuno! Come ho detto già in precedenza, ognuno ha il diritto di fare quello che vuole, l'unica cosa che non si puo mettere da parte è il rispetto per gli altri.

In tutta sincerità, persone come Shev, Cerri e Bsolar non mi sono affatto antipatiche, anzi, stimo la loro capacità di assolvere all'oneroso compito di gestire un forum di queste dimensioni. Non so se riuscirei a fare meglio di loro, non credo comunque attribuisco a loro l'impronta di questo forum. A me non piace, non ho intenzione di frequentarlo ma altre 2000 persone si. Non ho fatto nomi per due semplici motivi. Il primo è che la maggioranza (praticamente quasi tutti) gli utenti del forum sono soddisfatti di com'è, quindi non vedo perché rompere le scatole a voi e a gli altri mettendo parola su ciò che desiderate fare.  Il secondo è che molti degli utenti non contenti, percepiscono una TENDENZA e visto che ognuno, come dicevo, ha la propria sensibilità (e non significa assolutamnete che noi "scontenti" siamo più sensibili!), non ha senso che io o altri vi dicano "Ah, in quel 3d secondo me traspare del nonnismo!", semplicemente perché quello che per me può essere nonnismo, per voi puo non esserlo (e prova a dimostrare chi ha ragione! anche se non ha senso nemmeno parlare in termini di ragione o torto).

Penso che sia impossibile mettere tutti d'accordo, quindi, meglio accontentare la maggioranza che "l'opposizione".

Hmm... Ora uno potrebbe chiedersi: "E allora perché avete palesato il vostro malcontento? Visto che non volevate cambiare nulla, perché avete parlato?"

Io ho parlato per solidarietà. Stimo IgaRyu e credo che abbia detto delle cose vere, quindi, non mi sembrava giusto che venisse additato come "eretico" o pazzo. Tutto quì.

Ora, se voi non vedete nessun male nell'operato della comunità, va bene così. Al massimo avremo fatto venire qualche dubbio a voi  moderatori, ma se tutti voi credete di essere nel giusto e cercate di comportarvi al meglio, beh, la mia opinione e quella di qualche decina di ex-utenti non può scalfire quello che comunque è un lavoro fatto con passione.

Come al solito mi scuso per aver eventualmente offeso qualcuno.

Ciao.

----------

## silian87

Credo che shev sia un ottimo moderatore. Se fossi stato un moderatore scorretto avresti già censurato molti dei messaggi che davano opinioni diverse dalle tue. Credo che l'unico danno che potresti arrecarci e' quello che si verificherebbe se decidessi di andartene   :Very Happy:  . Quindi resta tra noi shev   :Very Happy:  .

Non toccatemi shev, altrimenti.........  :Mad: 

----------

## shev

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Quindi resta tra noi shev  

 

Piccola precisazione: non ho detto ne che mollo il ruolo di moderatore ne che me ne voglio andare, sia chiaro. Ora come ora non ci penso nemmeno a lasciar perdere questo impegno. Ho solo detto che se gli eventi suggerissero o dimostrassero che è meglio lasciare il posto a qualcun'altro per me non ci sono problemi, amici come prima.

Non vorrei si prendesse il mio precedente post come un tentativo di guadagnare supporto o commuovere qualcuno  :Smile: 

----------

## silian87

Era solo un modo un po' simpatico di dire che credo che tu sia un bravo moderatore, tutto qui.   :Sad: 

----------

## zioponics

Ciao gente,

io posto poco, ma leggo tanto questo forum sia in italiano che in inglese, e a volte anche in francese. 

Come il mio avatar lascia presagire vengo dalla comunità openBSD e vi posso assicurare che i forum di gentoo sono i più umani che io abbia mai conusciuto e la comunità spacca!

Per quanto riguarda certe risposte definite spocchiose, io ritengo che siano piu che normali quando le domande dimostrano :

a) che non é stata letta nessun HOWTO/FAQ a riguardo ( in particolare quelle della doc di gentoo)

b) che non é stata fatta nessuna ricerca all'interno del forum stesso

c) che non si é mai letto il manuale di installazione

Sinceramente mi irrritano di piu certe domande che certe risposte. 

E poi anche se ti trovi una risposta del tipo "RTFM" o "guardati questo topic" che male c'é ?

Questo per dire che secondo me fate un buon lavoro. 

Inoltre il forum italiano ha dei topic veramente esilaranti tipo quello delle ultime cazzate perpetrate sulla propria macchina...

Boh, io mi unisco alllo stupore dei moderatori......

 :Shocked:   &    :Confused: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre il forum italiano ha dei topic veramente esilaranti tipo quello delle ultime cazzate perpetrate sulla propria macchina...

 

Non toccarmi quel post... e' fantastico...   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque ha un che di interessante... pense se c'e' qualcuno che quelle cazzate le faceva senza saperlo. Legge li e si rende conto che sono cazzate vere. E poi un po' di allegria non fa mai male.

----------

## bsolar

 *dariello wrote:*   

> Hmm... Ora uno potrebbe chiedersi: "E allora perché avete palesato il vostro malcontento? Visto che non volevate cambiare nulla, perché avete parlato?"
> 
> Io ho parlato per solidarietà. Stimo IgaRyu e credo che abbia detto delle cose vere, quindi, non mi sembrava giusto che venisse additato come "eretico" o pazzo. Tutto quì.

 

Il problema è che non si è trattato semplicemente di "palesare del malcontento". Finché si parla di "sensazioni" e simili ok, ma cito testualmente:

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Come avevo annunciato tempo fa anche qui vi siete adeguati al sistema delle baronie.

 

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Abbiamo i soliti 4 gatti che si credono Dio in terra... non sanno dire altro che 'leggi quel manuale' oppure 'cerca sul forum'
> 
> Per non paralre del comprtamento da cazzoni che tenete su azzurra.

 

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Manca l'umilta ... Gente come shev capace solo di bakkettare e dire vatti a legere quel cazzo di manuale (e che se ne vanta pure in forum chiedendo conferma del suo giusto comportarsi agli altri). Cosi preso dal suo grande progetto da non accorgersi di come lo vedono i comuni mortali: uno spocchioso .... e come lui tanti altri sia chiaro .. parlo di shev perche e il primo che mi e venuto in mente e se dovessi fare la lista sarebbe lunga.

 

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Un joe stufo di vedere quanto bambini certi adulti possano essere, e che si vergogna per il certi vostri comportamenti...

 

Qui si va oltre. Mi pare il minimo che la mia richiesta di comprovare queste accuse con fatti concreti sia soddisfatta, altrimenti simili esternazioni, rasentanti l'offesa, non sono accettabili.

 *dariello wrote:*   

> la mia opinione e quella di qualche decina di ex-utenti non può scalfire quello che comunque è un lavoro fatto con passione.

 

Ciò non toglie che tutto è migliorabile.

----------

## cerri

Ringrazio tutti per la stima.   :Embarassed: 

----------

